# Tank ade



## worldscorpio (30. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist schon bewusst das dieses Thema zur Genüge ausgelutscht ist, aber ich kann mir nicht helfen: ich muss es nochmal aufgreifen.
Wotlk war keine gute Erweiterung für Tanks, sry wenn ich da meinen "Kollegen" teilweise widerspreche. 

In BC war ich gewohnt zumindest 1 CC zur Verfügung zu haben, ohne ging keine instanz (meist waren es mehr).
Dann kam WotLK und Rüstungszerreissen (geglypht), donnerknall (geskillt), spalten (oh ja auch geskillt nach leidigen Erfahrungen) und Schockwelle waren "must have" in der rota.
So weit so gut. Alles war einigermassen ok (mit entsprechenden add ons, tauntmaster und so, schliesslch gibt es immer dds die über das ziel hinaus schiessen).

Dann kam 4.0.1. Spalten genervt. Nichs dabei denkend in die erste beste rnd ini und was ist: dd critet, kriegt aggro, tot. commentar von mir: "hast du aggro, sieh zu wie du damit zurecht kommst." ( jop hab mir extra dafür ein makro gemacht)
Nicht weiter weltbewegend. Dann dieser Samstag: (ok 30.10.2010):

ICC. (hm nein nicht die schweren bosse, nein saurfang, ok auf HM aber was solls.) Kollege fängt an zu tanken, kriegt Mal, ich spotte und was macht der DD ? Haut dem Boss einen crit rein das es nur so scheppert. nicht einmal nein geschlagene 3 mal. (ich glaube es waren 3 wipes zumindest, aber egal)

Sry ich hab mich dann bei sindra 1st try in der 3 phase verabschiedet, weil er es immernoch nicht lassen konnte.

Zusammenfassend: wenn man als DD nicht auf sein "Potentzmeter" verzichten kann, ok. aber : man sollte sich schon darüber im klaren sein ob man die aggro überlebt (3 sec waren es glaub ich in der Führerscheinprüfung von Erkennen der Gefahr bis zum Reagieren) oder nicht.

Sprich: hast du OMEN und aggroreduce gib gas. ansonsten have fun.

Wie auch immer: ich bin mit dem Thema "Tanken" durch. wenn ich nicht zumindest 2 dds habe die wissen was sie tun werde ich dieses thema auch nicht mehr aufgreifen.

(oh und bitte: diese kommentare von wegen "ich habe auch einen tank und ich hab da nie probs": lasst es einfach)


----------



## Trolligerand (30. Oktober 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> "ich habe auch einen tank und ich hab da nie probs")




danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..


----------



## Andyoo (30. Oktober 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> 3 sec waren es glaub ich in der Führerscheinprüfung von Erkennen der Gefahr bis zum Reagieren



dann benutz dein tauntmaster halt mal - wenn du schon deine angesprochenen fähigkeiten like spalten & co nicht mehr benutzen musst/brauchst/kannst, nutz halt dafür den spott - und 3 sec sind schon arg lang 
passiert halt ab und an, ob random oder gildenintern...

btw: ich habe auch einen tank und ich hab da nie probs


----------



## Rongor (30. Oktober 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> ...
> (3 sec waren es glaub ich in der Führerscheinprüfung von Erkennen der Gefahr bis zum Reagieren) oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Es ist 1 Sekunde. 
klingt stark danach, dass Du die Fehler nie bei dir suchst!

Du willst nicht, dass dir gesagt wird: "Sowas passiert bei mir/uns nicht"
Was also willst Du hören?
Mir ist diese Situation in ICC noch nie unter gekommen. Auch nit in HMs!

Das nen DD mal Aggro zieht liegt sicherlich auch an seiner Unaufmerksamkeit. Ist mir auch schon passiert.
Aber dafür nen Fass auf machen??

Es gibt halt unterschiedlich gute Tanks, wie auch DDs. Falls der Tank bei Singletarget meine Aggro nicht kompensieren kann, liegt es warscheinlich an seinem Equip!
Gut, paß ich halt drauf auf.

Am Ende kann ich nur sagen, es interessiert warscheinlich absolut niemanden ob Du weiter tankst oder nicht!

Viel Spaß als DD und wehe Du ziehst mal Aggro


----------



## Quietsch (30. Oktober 2010)

mimimi ich muss mehr tun als 1mal am kampfbeginn ne taste drücken.


----------



## Mofuhh (30. Oktober 2010)

pack dir spalten geglypht rein, halte das IMMER auf CD, selbst wenn es generft sein soll

wenn du große gruppen so 4+ hast dann fang mit schockwelle an bzw sag an dass du bei solchen gruppen ein wenig Zeit brauchst

trotz dessen sind jegliche Probleme gelöst wenn du das ganze so wie ich in DD gear machst, Spalten 12k crit hält JEDE aggro ;-) Verwunden tickt dann für 2k donnerknall für 1,5 schockwelle 6k+, is heutzutage für random heroics am angenehmsten in DDGear mit 1-2 Melees fallen die Mobs so schnell, dass der Heiler nix zu heilen hat, also kommt net mit dem argument pls


----------



## PiRho (30. Oktober 2010)

Hmmmm... für dds ist es haöt schwer auf damage zu verzichten... Viele Bosse haben einen Enragetimer, der manchmal knapp bemessen ist... Wenn du probleme mit der aggro hast frag einfach nach irreführung und Schurkenhandel. Wenn das schon hast, dann würde ich mir Gedanken darüber, ob du als Tank alles richtig machst. Dass Wotlk nicht tankfreundlich ist, wird dir glaub ich jeder bestätigen. Aber ohne Anstrengung macht auch jeder Bosskapf nicht spass. Außerdem sind Hardmodes dazu da, um nicht Tank und Spank durch die Inni zulaufen. Erst wenn man das Perfekte Timing hat, sollte es funktionieren. (Für Dotklassen, mit massig Tempo und kritluck, insbesondere Hexer ist es schwer sich auf solche Missstände anzupassen...)
Also Fehler bei sich selbst suchen; wenn du keine findest, klappt das tanken, denn Blizzard wird eine Klasse schon so erschweren, dass es nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Drosch (30. Oktober 2010)

Hm 

Ich würde jetzt gerne was dazu sagen aber ich habe die Befürchtung das du das als angriff ansiehst 
und zu rum flamen bin leider zu erwachsen .....


Ein Tipp unter Krieger Kollegen schau dir mal bitte deine skillung noch mal an 



p.s Nur ein Tipp bitte nicht direkt pampig reagieren
p.s.s Ja ich spiele auch ein warri und das schon seid Classic


----------



## Totebone (30. Oktober 2010)

Das einzige was mit 4.0.1 passiert ist, ist das man als Tank jetz nichtmehr brainafk tanken kann, nein man muss mehr auf seine Skills achten dann gibs auch kein Prob mit der Aggro


----------



## Interuptus (30. Oktober 2010)

wow Krieger machen zur Zeit mehr Aggro als Palas und es gibt immer noch beschwerden bei Kriegern.....

Ich sehe es als Herausforderung Aggro bei zu übereifrigen dd's zu halten....jeder der nicht spottet, wenn der dd Aggro zieht, darf sich in meinen Augen nicht Tank nennen, ganz ehrlich, das ist dein Job (man könnte jetzt sagen, es ist der Job der dd's auf Aggro zu schauen, aber hey, die meisten lernens sowieso nimmer ....), aber ich würd dir den Tipp geben, wenn es immer der selbe DD ist, sprich dich mit ihm aus, so einfach ist das.

Und nochwas, wenn du wirklich nicht mit Random dd's zurecht kommst, such dir ne Stamm-Gruppe für Hero Inis.

lg (juhu mein erster Post xD)


----------



## Ralum (30. Oktober 2010)

wie es schon mehrere angedeutet haben, ist dieser thread SINNLOS!

dieser beitrag stellt keine fragen

dieser beitrag ersucht keine meinungen erfahrungen (im gegenteil er verbietet einen teil davon)

dieser beitrag infomiert auch nich wirklich über ein interessantes thema


unterm strich: du erzählst uns eine geschichte, bei der ein fehler passiert, redest über die guten alten zeiten, fokossierst die schuld auf "damage-geile-schadensverursacgher" und ddas auf eine art und weise, dass man meinen könnte du selber hättest ja nie auf irgendeine art schuld gehabt hättest oder einfach nie sowas in diese richtung in erwägung gezogen hast...

lange rede kurzer sinn:

HEUL DICH WO ANDERS AUS, DAS IST EIN FORUM UND KEIN KUMMERKASTEN


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal gelernt das man Bosse mit Schildschlag tankt. Da hat sich glaube ich mit Wotlk und 4.0.1 nichts geändert. 
Habs tanken nur zu den rnd-inis mit dem Krieger aufgegeben. Ging mit dem DK einfacher wenn jeder nur rein bombt.

Im Moment tanke ich mit dem DK in ICC, von Probleme kann ich da eigentlich nichts sehen.
Auch die Paladine haben nach ein wenig Übung sehr gut den Bogen raus. Läuft eigentlich so gut wie vor dem Patch.

Ach ja noch was. Korigier mich wer wenn ich falsch liege.
Verwunden oder so heißt das beim Krieger glaube ich, läßt sich mit Donnerknall von einem Mob auf die Gruppe verteilen. 
Macht nicht viel Aggro aber wenn man schon mal Donnerknall spamt ...


----------



## Al_xander (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann Spiel ne Blechdose!


----------



## Philine (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde jetzt zeigt sich richtig wer mit seine Klasse umgehen kann und wer nicht


----------



## ootimeplotoo (31. Oktober 2010)

Ralum schrieb:


> wie es schon mehrere angedeutet haben, ist dieser thread SINNLOS!
> 
> dieser beitrag stellt keine fragen
> 
> ...



richtig erkannt du nase..dies ist ein forum und in diesen jenen postet man seine beiträge und welche das dann im endefekt sind ist völlig egal!

in diesem sinne wenn dich dieser beitrag stört dann brauchst du ihn weder zu lesen noch was dazu zu schreiben

bye bye


----------



## Aremetis (31. Oktober 2010)

Interuptus schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als Herausforderung Aggro bei zu übereifrigen dd's zu halten....jeder der nicht spottet, wenn der dd Aggro zieht, darf sich in meinen Augen nicht Tank nennen, ganz ehrlich, das ist dein Job (man könnte jetzt sagen, es ist der Job der dd's auf Aggro zu schauen, aber hey, die meisten lernens sowieso nimmer ....),



Da hast Du wohl irgendwas nicht richtig verstanden. Es mag u.a. der Job eines Tank sein Aggro aufzubauen - aber wie sagte schon Onkel Barlow so schön "entweder Du nutzt jetzt Vanish mein schurkiger Freund oder Du gehst ins grelle Licht.." Denn es ist definitiv NICHT der Job eines Tanks auf die Aggro von Brain-afk DD zu achten. Fast jede Klassen besitzt eine Möglichkeit um seine Aggro zu reduzieren: Vanish, Eisblock, Unsichtbarkeit, Tot stellen, Verblassen, Seele brechen... wenn die DD, die diese Möglichkeit haben, diese nicht nutzen... ja sry kein Mitleid. Nun gibt es ja leider auch einige DD Klassen die über keine solche schicke Möglichkeit verfügen - aber gerade dann müssen genau jene eben noch stärker auf ihre Aggro selbst achten - nur leider scheinen viele DD sowas nicht zu machen - daher auch kein liebevoller Ausdruck "Brain afk DD" .... 

womit wir dann bei meinen absoluten Lieblingen den Off Warris wären. Eine Klasse, die soweit mir bekannt ist, eben auch über keine Fähigkeit verfügen ihre Aggro kurzfristig und schnell zu reduzieren (abgesehen vom sterben) und wie der Zufall es so will, sind es nach meiner Erfahrung genau die, die Dinge wie Omen / Skada etc wohl komplett zusammen mit ihrem Hirn ausgeschaltet haben und alles was sie haben auf die Mobs knallen. Da ist es egal ob der Tank überhaupt schon am Mob steht oder wieviele Mobs es sind. Ob der Tank überhaupt instant 100k aggro machen kann. Egal - Hauptsache es macht ordentlich rumms.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann dieses Rumgeheule nicht mehr lesen/hören.
Wieso ist eigendlich jeder der Meinung, er müsse seine geistigen Ergüsse in die Foren erlassen?
Wem seine Rolle keinen Spaß mehr macht,soll eine andere übernehmen oder sich mit den Gegebenheiten arrangieren.

Ich kann echt nicht verstehen,wie man hier noch über zu wenig Aggro schimpft.Ich habe irgendwie keine Probleme bis jetzt gehabt und wenns doch eng wurde,sollen ganze Sätze helfen,hab ich gehört 
Nur sprechenden Menschen kann geholfen werden!

Und wer nicht hört,der geht halt mit hohen Repkosten aus einer Ini,is das mein Problem als Tank?Nein!

P.S. Mag sein,dass einige WotLK Tanks nun aus ihren süßen Träumen erwachen und mal was tun müssen,um die Mobs zu beschäftigen.
Wer in BC oder Classic getankt hat,wird wohl wenig,bis gar keine Probleme haben und sich eher über die Änderungen freuen,als ärgern.

MFg Totem


----------



## SDF-Ara (31. Oktober 2010)

sry aber wenn man nach dem spott direkt wegen nem crit die aggro verliert wart ihr beide net besten tanks ^^
zum thema 
sicher is es schwerer in lkseit dem patch die aggro zuhalten ABER nach 2 tagen gewöhnung halt ich die genauso wie vorher also wo is dat problem? 
hab nen pala tank und nen defkrieger 
aber naja have fun


ps :der über mir is wie ich, hab auch meistens die geringsten repkosten ^^
 	und ja bin ein tanker der classic zeiten und warte mit freude auf die erweiterung weil die kiddys dann endlich zu hdro wechseln in dem sinne ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab kein einziges Addon fürs Tanken drauf und hab mit meinem Krieger noch bei keinem Boss in ICC die Aggro verloren. Beim Trash ab und an.. aber gegen Furys kann man halt beim Trash nicht tanken.


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. Oktober 2010)

Schon interessant, das 95% der Antworten von Wortlaut etwa "mimimi l2p kacknoop, ich bin soooo imba" lauten.

Das Forum hier spiegelt ziemlich genau die Wow-Community wieder, im Spiel sind ein ziemlich grosser Teil der Leute asoziale Egozentriker, die ihren eigenen Wert an genau einem Wert ablesen, den eigenen Gimpscore, wer auf so Leute keine Lust habe könne sich verpissen, müsse das Spiel erst lernen, solle aufhören zu heulen etc...

Meine Meinung ist da etwas anders: Wer nicht in der Lage ist, auf schwächere Rücksicht zu nehmen, sollte Single-player-spiele spielen. Gestern war ich aus versehen im Dungeonfinder NICHT in einer heroischen sondern in einer non-hero, und ja, auch mit einem GS 6000+ DD kann man so Schaden machen, daß ein unerfahrener Tank das getankt bekommt. Man braucht dafür allerdings Augen, und die dürfen nicht am Recount kleben.

Um im Jargon zu bleiben formulier ich's mal so: wer aggro zieht: l2p kacknoop


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. Oktober 2010)

Totemkrieger schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Rumgeheule nicht mehr lesen/hören.
> Wieso ist eigendlich jeder der Meinung, er müsse seine geistigen Ergüsse in die Foren erlassen?



Deine Ergüsse werden uns ja auch nicht erspart... Eigene Nasse fassen


----------



## SDF-Ara (31. Oktober 2010)

sign!


----------



## Ureg (31. Oktober 2010)

Einfach mal Trefferwertung auf 8% bringen und dann Waffenkunde steigern.
Wirkt ware Wunder was Aggro angeht.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Oktober 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Schon interessant, das 95% der Antworten von Wortlaut etwa "mimimi l2p kacknoop, ich bin soooo imba" lauten.
> 
> Das Forum hier spiegelt ziemlich genau die Wow-Community wieder, im Spiel sind ein ziemlich grosser Teil der Leute asoziale Egozentriker, die ihren eigenen Wert an genau einem Wert ablesen, den eigenen Gimpscore, wer auf so Leute keine Lust habe könne sich verpissen, müsse das Spiel erst lernen, solle aufhören zu heulen etc...
> 
> ...



Ganz im ernst,wie lange gibt`s das Thema schon?Doch nicht erst seit WotLK  Gemeckert wird immer,egal worüber.
Das schöne am Meinungen ist ja,jeder kann seine eigene haben!
Also worüber soll man da noch diskutieren Oder schon mal erlebt das eine Forendiskussion in irgend einer Weise konstruktiv ausging?
Ich kann sowas an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Oktober 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Deine Ergüsse werden uns ja auch nicht erspart... Eigene Nasse fassen



Selbstreflektion is ne schöne Sache,ja


----------



## Aki†A (31. Oktober 2010)

also ich weiß ja nich was hier manche tanks rumheulen... 

ich hab dds die ich aktiv spiel und tanks die ich aktiv spiel... wenn nen dd aggro zieht spott ich falls er dann immernoch aggro hat is es sein problem

wenn ich als dd aggro zieh(normalerweise mitm melee schami, bei anderen klassen kann man sowas wunderbar umgehen) dann is es mir auch egal.. einfach instantheal drauf soblad meine hp low sind. dabei gibts nur probleme wenn ich von nem icc boss aggro ziehe und das passiert *NIE*, weil tanks normalerweise spielen können oder jäger/schurken in der gruppe sind... 

und daran hat sich selbst nach patch 4.0.1 nichts geändert

also: hf beim üben, sonst wird euch mit cata niemand mehr mitnehmen, wenn ihr nichmal mehr singletarget aggro halten könnt

MfG AkItA


----------



## Chillers (31. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab kein einziges Addon fürs Tanken drauf und hab mit meinem Krieger noch bei keinem Boss in ICC die Aggro verloren. Beim Trash ab und an.. aber gegen Furys kann man halt beim Trash nicht tanken.



Ich hab´im moment auch die addos stark reduziert und mir geht es als DDstoffi ähnlich wie Dir. Wenn ich aggro bekomme, dann absichtlich, um aggro vom Heiler kurz! abzulenken. Natürlich bewege ich mich dann schleunigst in tankrichtung und ja - es funxt.
Also funxen für mich heißt, ich sterbe nicht.


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. Oktober 2010)

Totemkrieger schrieb:


> Ganz im ernst,wie lange gibt`s das Thema schon?Doch nicht erst seit WotLK  Gemeckert wird immer,egal worüber.
> Das schöne am Meinungen ist ja,jeder kann seine eigene haben!
> Also worüber soll man da noch diskutieren Oder schon mal erlebt das eine Forendiskussion in irgend einer Weise konstruktiv ausging?
> Ich kann sowas an einer Hand abzählen.



Eben, jeder hat eine Meinung, und jeder hat auch das Recht, sie zu äussern. 
wem ausser "l2p und halt die Fresse" nichts einfällt soll halt den "Beantworten"-Button ignorieren.

Ja, das Thema ist schon 1000x durchgekaut, und nein, meistens kommt man im Forum nicht wirklich weiter. Das gibt aber niemand das Recht, irgendwem anders das Recht auf seine Meinung, und deren Äußerung abzusprechen. Niemand wird gezwungen, Forumsbeiträge zu lesen, schade nur, daß es Leute gibt, die meinen Ihren Senf überall dazutun zu müssen. Wäre ja noch ok, wenn dann auch Argumente und brauchbare Meinungsäußerungen kämen. 
Aber "mimimi halt die doh di fresse duh Spahko!!!1einsdrölf" ist keine Meinung, sondern geistiger Dünnschiss.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Oktober 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Eben, jeder hat eine Meinung, und jeder hat auch das Recht, sie zu äussern.
> wem ausser "l2p und halt die Fresse" nichts einfällt soll halt den "Beantworten"-Button ignorieren.
> 
> Ja, das Thema ist schon 1000x durchgekaut, und nein, meistens kommt man im Forum nicht wirklich weiter. Das gibt aber niemand das Recht, irgendwem anders das Recht auf seine Meinung, und deren Äußerung abzusprechen. Niemand wird gezwungen, Forumsbeiträge zu lesen, schade nur, daß es Leute gibt, die meinen Ihren Senf überall dazutun zu müssen. Wäre ja noch ok, wenn dann auch Argumente und brauchbare Meinungsäußerungen kämen.
> Aber "mimimi halt die doh di fresse duh Spahko!!!1einsdrölf" ist keine Meinung, sondern geistiger Dünnschiss.



Kann mich nicht erinnern in diesem Wortlaut geschrieben zu haben....(falls du mich da mit einbeziehst).

Es scheitn nun mal Fakt zu sein,dass viele Tanks,die mit WotLK erst damit angefangen haben,gleich Höhenflüge bekommen haben,weil AoE und Singletarget Tanking sau einfach war.
Für manche,und damit meine ich nicht alle,ist das jetzt halt ne harte Landung auf den Boden der Tatsachen,mehr auch nicht.
Und von diesen liest man des Öfteren in diversen Foren.


----------



## pwnytaure (31. Oktober 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl irgendwas nicht richtig verstanden. Es mag u.a. der Job eines Tank sein Aggro aufzubauen - aber wie sagte schon Onkel Barlow so schön "entweder Du nutzt jetzt Vanish mein schurkiger Freund oder Du gehst ins grelle Licht.." Denn es ist definitiv NICHT der Job eines Tanks auf die Aggro von Brain-afk DD zu achten. Fast jede Klassen besitzt eine Möglichkeit um seine Aggro zu reduzieren: Vanish, Eisblock, Unsichtbarkeit, Tot stellen, Verblassen, Seele brechen... wenn die DD, die diese Möglichkeit haben, diese nicht nutzen... ja sry kein Mitleid. Nun gibt es ja leider auch einige DD Klassen die über keine solche schicke Möglichkeit verfügen - aber gerade dann müssen genau jene eben noch stärker auf ihre Aggro selbst achten - nur leider scheinen viele DD sowas nicht zu machen - daher auch kein liebevoller Ausdruck "Brain afk DD" ....
> 
> womit wir dann bei meinen absoluten Lieblingen den Off Warris wären. Eine Klasse, die soweit mir bekannt ist, eben auch über keine Fähigkeit verfügen ihre Aggro kurzfristig und schnell zu reduzieren (abgesehen vom sterben) und wie der Zufall es so will, sind es nach meiner Erfahrung genau die, die Dinge wie Omen / Skada etc wohl komplett zusammen mit ihrem Hirn ausgeschaltet haben und alles was sie haben auf die Mobs knallen. Da ist es egal ob der Tank überhaupt schon am Mob steht oder wieviele Mobs es sind. Ob der Tank überhaupt instant 100k aggro machen kann. Egal - Hauptsache es macht ordentlich rumms.



Sterben² *auf signatur zeig*


----------



## xxIronSoulxx (31. Oktober 2010)

mich wundert mehr das hier noch niemand das offensichtliche angesprochen hat... er schrieb: "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sry ich hab mich dann bei sindra 1st try in der 3 phase verabschiedet, weil er es immernoch nicht lassen konnte.", was für mich klar bedeutet, er war zu 99% in einer rdm gruppe und dann regt man sich noch auf?^^ muss man einfach mit allem rechnen und fertig [/font]


----------



## pwnytaure (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ja ne fette eule und nen dudutank UND blood sowohl als auch unholy dk und ich kann nur sagen ich konnte zu pdk nichmal nen vf hero boss single target aggro halten bis ich nach icc releas iwan zu den juchten gekommen bin und mir n netter dudutank das erläutert hat was ich als tankdudu zu machen hab und der dk hat mir noch nie probleme gemacht. und ich gebe zu ich zieh mit meinem bängkin manchmal sogar icc bosse aber wirklich nur wenn ich nich aufpasse...naja hilft nix aggro reduce anschmeißen (sterben^^).


----------



## Littelfoot (31. Oktober 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Sprich: hast du OMEN und aggroreduce gib gas. ansonsten have fun.




Nope hat man soweit ich weiß als DD überhaupt nicht mehr in dem Sinne wie früher, sprich passiv.

Und ich muss leidig sagen das die meisten meiner Kollegen ggf auch nicht so oft aufs Omen schauen.


Bzw muss man sagen das es mittlerweile recht tricky mit der Aggro geworden ist.
Wenn ich zb. als Arkanmage beim LK hc beim HT, das 5sek nach pull kommt, wie alle anderen auch durch nuke hat der Tank die Aggro nur bis die Spiegelbilder auslaufen.
Sprich ich muss nach dem Auslaufen der Spiegelbilder INSTAND Unsichbarkeit wirken, ansonsten wars das für mich.

Je nach dem wie der Kampf läuft verpasst man das schon ein paar mal


----------



## rycardo (31. Oktober 2010)

Sorry alter aber das ist mimimimi heul dich bei deiner mama aus aber aggro probleme hättets du nicht wenn.
1. Hol dir mal das richtige equip.
2. Lern mit der Klasse zu spielen und das wirklich das wichtigste^^.
3. Jo was soll ich noch sagen, lass dir erklären wie man spielt xD

Grüsse von Rycardo^^


----------



## madmurdock (31. Oktober 2010)

Ralum schrieb:


> wie es schon mehrere angedeutet haben, ist dieser thread SINNLOS!
> 
> dieser beitrag stellt keine fragen
> 
> ...



Wie 2/3 aller Mimimi Threads hier. Keiner geht genau auf Theory Crafting ein, keiner gibt die von ihm gefahrene Rota an (man wird halt merken, dass sie totaler Mumpitz ist) etc etc. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass er TE sich irgendwo in Foren erstmal erkundigt hat, ob er Style xy lieber an Priolist Posi 3 oder 6 machen soll. Naja wayne.

Danke jedenfalls, dass ich dich nicht mehr in ner PUG als Tank ertragen muss.


----------



## worldscorpio (31. Oktober 2010)

ohne speziell auf einige beiträge eingehen zu wollen, denke ich der ein oder andere hat verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte.
für den rest: 

1.hatte ich noch nie probleme an single targets aggro zu halten
2.ist mir herzlich egal wer bei trash- gruppen aggro zieht
3.ziehe ich selbst oft genug (mit meinen dds) bei trash- gruppen aggro und habe kein prob damit

das war auch nicht das thema. thema war und ist wie man als dd im boss fight unter ausnutzung sämtlicher cds und unter totaler missachtung von omen (oder anderen addons)
einen dermassen derben crit reinhauen kann das der tank (in der speziellen situation 4 ter boss icc abspotten des "mal des blutes") direkt nach spott die aggro verliert.

vielleicht war es ein fehler zu erwähnen das spezieller dd bereits auf 110% aggro war? 
äh nein. kein fehler. 
was ich vermisse ist die frage ob der dd kein omen oder sonstiges "aggrometer" hatte. 
sry, ich bedaure. er hatte.

er hat nur nicht drauf geachtet.

was mich zum kern und damit zum zweck dieses ganzen führt. 

es ist eine aussage, keine frage und mit sicherheit keine bitte um hilfe.
es macht einfach keinen spass mit dds zu spielen die ohne sinn und verstand auf den boss einprügeln und sich dann beschweren weil sie die aggro ziehen und der raid wiped.
wohlgemerkt: tank kritische situation, mehr als zuviel aggro auf dd seite und extremer crit.

oh und bitte für jeden der es jetzt immernoch nicht verstanden hat: soweit ich mich erinnere sind voreingestellt 90% aggro der auslöser für eine visuelle und akustische warnung.
(jedenfalls hab ich das so.) 
wer dann mit 110% aggro meint er muss draufholzen was geht.... sry, tank fehler ? ich weiss nicht.

last but not least: wow ist ein spiel. und ein spiel sollte allen spass machen nicht nur den schadensausteilern. entschuldigung das ich da etwas altbacken bin: ich finde spass in der zusammenarbeit mit einem team (gruppe) und nicht wenn ich egotripmässig meinen mitspielern das (ingame-) leben zur qual mache.

das und nichts anderes sollte der zweck dieses ganzen gewesen sein.


----------



## Stole (31. Oktober 2010)

ich spiel nen recht gut equippten dk tank, und ich muss sagen das mich der patch nur genervt hat das die +aggro von eisige berührung runtergemacht wurde und das wenn man alle talents in blut gepackt hat die man braucht verbessertes dnd ned mehr skillen kann xD

ansonsten icc als dk tank ohne debuff <.< *faceroll* runenstoß gespamme bis zum abwinken da das jetzt ja instant ist <.<


----------



## Super PePe (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn eine DD es nicht schafft an die Aggro eines ebenbürtigen Tanks zu kommen, sollte aufhören hier Sprüche zu kloppen. Und wenn ein Tank meint er habe nie Aggroprobleme ist mit Verlaub schlechten DDs unterwegs. 
Der Punkt ist der das ein DD der an den TPS eines Tanks kratzt, diesen Punkt aber verpennt genau so ein Failbob ist wie ein Tank der dann im TS nicht deutlich den Namen sagen kann von dem Spieler der auf Kippe steht und gegebenenfalls Spot bereit hält (Sofern es der Mob/Encounter zulässt). Dieses ist spielen am Limit. Alles andere ist Langweilig.

Klar gibt es Helden wie 2 Schurken die sich im Bosspull gegenseitig Schurkenhandel verpassen aber die werden wortlos gekickt und damit hat sich die Sache. usw


----------



## Luc - (31. Oktober 2010)

Interuptus schrieb:


> wow Krieger machen zur Zeit mehr Aggro als Palas und es gibt immer noch beschwerden bei Kriegern.....
> 
> Ich sehe es als Herausforderung Aggro bei zu übereifrigen dd's zu halten....jeder der nicht spottet, wenn der dd Aggro zieht, darf sich in meinen Augen nicht Tank nennen, ganz ehrlich, das ist dein Job (man könnte jetzt sagen, es ist der Job der dd's auf Aggro zu schauen, aber hey, die meisten lernens sowieso nimmer ....), aber ich würd dir den Tipp geben, wenn es immer der selbe DD ist, sprich dich mit ihm aus, so einfach ist das.
> 
> ...



Freut mich für Dich, ... Cookie  ?

MfG Luc -


----------



## Snagard (31. Oktober 2010)

da muss ich dem te aber schon zustimmen

irgendow achten die meißten dds trotz warnung am anfang 0 auf ihre aggro
wär ja nich so dass n hexer dabei wär in raids der seele brechen kann oder schurken finte...
eisblock totstellen was weiß ich 
ne es wird nur aufs penismeter geglotzt ... des regt schon arg auf

ich mein wozu hat man als dd wohl diese skills wenn man sie nicht benutzt ...

ich selber hab n tank und 3 dds auf 80 die auch regelmäßig raiden ^^ und ich achte ( dank meiner eigenen erfahrungen als tank) immer auf meine aggro oder nutze dann ahlt mal seele brechen mitm hexer ...


----------



## discotiiia (31. Oktober 2010)

Pardon wenn ich mich hier einmische, vielleicht hab ich da was nicht richtig verstanden aber heult der Typ da grad wirklich rum das die DDs in seiner Grp critten?


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (31. Oktober 2010)

Du machst irgend etwas falsch wenn ein DD es schafft dir die Aggro nach 10-15 Sek Kampfdauer zu klauen (gleicher Equipstand vorausgesetzt). 
Tanks die wissen was sie jetzt machen müssen um Aggro zu halten halten sie jetzt auch noch gut und sind endlich mal aus ihrem Brainafk 1-2 Tastenmakrodrücken raus gekommen. Ich hab in meinem Raid genau so wenig Aggroprobleme nach dem Patch wie vor dem Patch. 
Das Problem liegt einfach daran, dass einige Tanks meinen ihre einzige Rolle ist Schaden einzustecken und nicht auch genügend Bedrohung aufzubauen. Sie ruhen sich darauf aus und meinen sollen die DDs doch drauf achten. Einfach mal anstrengen... Richtig gespielt macht ein Tank genügend Aggro auf gleichem Equipstand...


----------



## sharas1 (31. Oktober 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> vielleicht war es ein fehler zu erwähnen das spezieller dd bereits auf 110% aggro war?
> äh nein. kein fehler.
> was ich vermisse ist die frage ob der dd kein omen oder sonstiges "aggrometer" hatte.
> sry, ich bedaure. er hatte.
> ...




Wenns KEIN tankfehler war und dieser besagte dd´ler brain-afk vorm rechner hockte, ohne headset bzw ohne wow-sound dann hilft einfach namen merken, igno setzen o.ä...

Übereifrige dd´s werden sich eh (vor allem am anfangscontent von cata) böse umschauen und sich dran gewöhnen müssen die geliebten addons im auge zu behalten.
Und damit meine ich nicht nur recount und gs...^^

Denn wer permanent blöde auffällt und einen raid nicht weiterbringt wird i-wann eben nicht mehr mitgenommen... bei uns auf dem server ist das zumindest so...

Manchmal ist es aber auch einfach so das zwischen dem tank und dem dd ein mehr oder wenig großer equipunterschied besteht...da kann man halt nix machen...ich war z.b. vor ein paar tagen mit einigen top dd´s unseres realm auf achse (ich mit tank 6,1k gs, dd´s 6,5-6,7k) und kam bei einigen bossen doch schwer ins rundern...da man als palatank ja doch ein paar sekunden braucht bis z.b. die holy power 3 stacks hat und man was gescheites damit anstellen kann...^^ 
Aber da haben sie sich halt nach 2-3 bossen drauf eingestellt und dann ging es auch super glatt vonstatten.

Was wieder gefragt ist (und auch sollte) ist das ZUSAMMENSPIELEN und das nicht jeder nur seine persönliche Recount etc leistung im auge hat sonderns das einzig und alleine der raid erfolg hat, denn genau darum geht es ja im endeffekt...
Das heist auch das man spezielle schwächen, sei es spielerisch und aufs equip bezogen, nachvollziehen und beachten sollte.
Und nicht nur ála l2play noob etc...

Das der gesammte Raid erfolg hat ist das einzige was zählt und fertich^^


----------



## Siebäsiech (31. Oktober 2010)

Jeder Bubi kann mit nem DK Tanken, mit Krieger zu Tanken ist anspruchsvoller und dadurch auch umso interessanter. 
Musst halt den dd's klarmachen dass sie dich länger antanken lassen sollen, wenn sie keinen Aggrometer haben musst du halt das OK geben wann sie Schaden machen dürfen.

Die Mitspieler sind auch nur Menschen die nunmal dazu neigen fehlär zu machen.

Zu BC Zeiten musste ich meinen Mage auf Aggroreduzierendes Skillen und auch die Rüsi damit verzaubern. Villeicht wär das ne Lösung für deinen unfähigen DD!?


----------



## Herzul (31. Oktober 2010)

/vote for nerv tanks

aggro halten ist imernoch zu leicht find ich sie sollten es so schwer machen das man zusammenspielen MUSS auch wenn das keiner mehr kann...


----------



## zerre (31. Oktober 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..



gz zum face roll tank !

probiers mal mit nen warri... 

mit nem  dk brauchste nich mal ne rota fahren  und du behälst die aggro ...


----------



## Kankru (31. Oktober 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..



Na dann bist du noch nicht auf richtige DDs getroffen...!


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> gz zum face roll tank !
> 
> probiers mal mit nen warri...
> 
> mit nem dk brauchste nich mal ne rota fahren und du behälst die aggro ...



Na und?
Seit doch froh wenn der Tank leicht Aggro halten kann.

mimimimimi der DK Tank ist zu einfach.

mimimimimi Tanks sind zu schlecht

entscheidet euch mal!


----------



## Seryma (31. Oktober 2010)

Also leider muss ich sagen, ich bin mit dem Tanken zurzeit auch nicht ganz zufrieden, und ich spiele nen Pala!

Mein Equip ist nicht schlecht, so ca. Hälfte Icc10, Hälfte Icc25... aber seit dem Patch haut ein DD einen Crit rein - und hat Aggro... ganz genau wie die Tatsache, dass Grp-Aggro praktisch ein Ding der unmöglichkeit ist...

Blizz hat da noch einiges zu verbessern... und EHRLICH mal... "Talente frei entscheiden"?!?! Man muss ja schon 90% eines Talentbaums ausfüllen, um in den anderen Talentbäumen zu basteln... das war die derbste Verschlimmbesserung ever x_X


----------



## zerre (31. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Na und?
> Seit doch froh wenn der Tank leicht Aggro halten kann.
> 
> mimimimimi der DK Tank ist zu einfach.
> ...




joa so ein bischen haste ja recht aber dk tanken is atm  sowas von faceroll  das geht mal garnicht  autohit =aggro ! und ja ich habe  selber nen dk tank  und ja es ist ein alli twink auf shatt und ja der dk hat auch nen bescheuerten namen so wie es sich für nen dk gehört !


----------



## Casker (31. Oktober 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Also leider muss ich sagen, ich bin mit dem Tanken zurzeit auch nicht ganz zufrieden, und ich spiele nen Pala!
> 
> Mein Equip ist nicht schlecht, so ca. Hälfte Icc10, Hälfte Icc25... aber seit dem Patch haut ein DD einen Crit rein - und hat Aggro... ganz genau wie die Tatsache, dass Grp-Aggro praktisch ein Ding der unmöglichkeit ist...
> 
> Blizz hat da noch einiges zu verbessern... und EHRLICH mal... "Talente frei entscheiden"?!?! Man muss ja schon 90% eines Talentbaums ausfüllen, um in den anderen Talentbäumen zu basteln... das war die derbste Verschlimmbesserung ever x_X



ROFL ... und da ist der nächste .... omg
Ich spiele selber nen Prot Pala und kann durchaus sagen das der Pala garantiert keine Aggro Probs hat. OK beim Trash wenn wenn alle direkt reinrotzen ... aber das war auch schon vorher so.
Bei Bossfights dagegen geht der Pala richtig gut ab bei der richtigen Spielweise. Und die Talentbäume wurden massiv gekürzt ja ... aber bisl kann man schon variieren. Es gibt zb 3 Tankskillungen zZeit die alle unterschiedliche Vorteile haben.

Mir fällt eins immer wieder auf im mom ... die meisten die rumheulen ... kümmern sich nicht um Skillungen ... Rotas ... Stats .. usw. 
Ein ist mal Fakt ... Blizz will von dieser Brain AFK Spielweise weg die in Wotlk herschte. Dazu gehören nicht nur die bösen DDS ... sondern auch die Tanks.

Naja finds lustig ... viel Spaß noch beim ca 1000sten Tank Knatsch Thread.

mfg
Teldria


----------



## sharas1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Casker schrieb:


> ROFL ... und da ist der nächste .... omg
> Ich spiele selber nen Prot Pala und kann durchaus sagen das der Pala garantiert keine Aggro Probs hat. OK beim Trash wenn wenn alle direkt reinrotzen ... aber das war auch schon vorher so.
> Bei Bossfights dagegen geht der Pala richtig gut ab bei der richtigen Spielweise. Und die Talentbäume wurden massiv gekürzt ja ... aber bisl kann man schon variieren. Es gibt zb 3 Tankskillungen zZeit die alle unterschiedliche Vorteile haben.
> 
> ...



ALter Schwede...wie viele Millionen imba peeps früh morgens auf buffed.de sein können..hammer^^

Der TE hat im Eröffnungspost geschrieben (und auch zwischendrin noch mal erklärt..) das es ihm um die ersten antanksekunden geht und das es 
viele dd´s nicht schaffen aufs omen zu achten bzw die akkustikwarnung nicht peilen, hören oder verstehen etc...

Es geht herzlich wenig darum ob er genug aggro aufbaut damit die dd´s rausrotzen können wie sie wollen, es geht darum das viele dd´s zu ignorant oder dumm sind auf 
ihre aggro zu achten und den tank in der aggroliste (trotz aggrorecduceskills..) überholen und damit dann den raid wipen lassen....

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger..und all den imba-roXXXXXor tanks sei mal gesagt, es gibt:

1. immer jemanden der seine klasse nicht zu 100% beherrscht und der patch hat die sache bei einigen nicht besser gemacht
2. es gibt für jeden tank FAST IMMER einen dd der ihm die aggro klauen kann, es muss nur genug unterschied im equipstand und/oder skill sein und schwupps ist der boss weg.Braucht jetzt keiner gegen anlabern, ist so, und wer was anderes behauptet ist ein spinner und ziemlich realitätsfremd...
Würde dazu gerne mal nen tank mit,sagen wir mal 5,7k gs und nen retripala mit 6,5k gs+ sehen...ich behaupte mal da kann der tank machen was er will, wenn der retri die aggro haben will, bekommt er sie auch...



Wäre ja auch nicht das drama, wenn ein dd mehr aggro auf den boss aufbaut, wirklich nicht...wenn es da nicht die faulheit geben würde seine skills zu benutzen. Man würde darüberhinaus ja auch noch nen gc vergeuden..o.m.g...


So, ich geh jetzt käffchen trinken...bis nachher denn^^


----------



## Levahna (31. Oktober 2010)

Man muss wieder umdenken sic! mit dem Patch - die ersten zwei Tage waren bei uns im Raid weder nett für die Tanks noch für die DDs. Direkt am Patchtag war Aggro halten ein Fremdwort, einfach utopisch. Im Endeffekt sind unsere Magier und Hexer nebenher gelaufen, um nicht die Aggro zu ziehen.

Der ArkanMagier hat kein Aggro-reduce mehr und Unsichtbarkeit funktioniert auch nur, wenn Du die Aggro noch nicht hast. Aber wenn Du schon beim dritten Cast 84k Crit raushaust, ist nicht nur der Tank davon überrascht.....^^

Ich spiele auch ne Mage, aber mit low-equip und selbst ich kam in den rnd-inis in den Genuss von Aggro *lacht* ist man gar nicht mehr gewohnt. WotLK hat alle etwas verwöhnt, Omen brauchte man praktisch nicht mehr, lasst uns durchbomben.....der Tank hält alles.

So wird es nicht mehr sein - und das finde ich richtig gut. 

Cata legt wieder mehr Wert auf CC und Aggro-Kontrolle und bis zum Rumgeheule, dass das alles zu schwer ist und generft wird, dürfen wir mal wieder richtig Spass in den Inis haben und sehen, wer gelernt hat und wer nicht^^ *sucht sich schon mal ne Stammgruppe für die Inis*


In diesem Sinne - schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Bodenfrost-der-pala (31. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben,

Ich habe mittlerweile mit meinem Retri auch immer wieder mal das Problem, dass ich z.B. bei Saurfang Aggro ziehe bzw. das Bein vom Gas nehmen muss.

WOW ist ein Teamspiel und so ist auch ein Bosskampf in ICC nur zu schaffen, wenn die Leute zusammen spielen. Klar ist es nicht die Aufgabe eines Tanks, permanent die Aggro von irgendwelchen DDs runter zu spotten aber meine Aufgabe als Schadensverursacher ist es nunmal Schaden auszuteilen ansonsten wären Encounter wie z.B. Fauldarm gerade am Anfang nicht machbar. 

Deswegen... HÖRT AUF ZU JAMMERN, EUCH GEGENSEITIG DIE SCHULD IN DIE SCHUHE ZU SCHIEBEN UND FANGT AN ZUSAMMEN ZU SPIELEN!




Denn eins ist mal klar - ohne Tanks geht es nicht, aber ohne DDs auch nicht (die Heiler habe ich bewusst weggelassen, da sie im Augenblick eher keine Aggro-Probleme haben). Also lasst die Tanks in Ruhe antanken, dann sind sie mit Sicherheit bereit während des Kampfes den Mob auch mal zu spotten.


----------



## Mirastor (31. Oktober 2010)

Also auf Bosse hat sich kaum was geändert, die ersten 5 Sekunden sind kritisch, weil mit einem miss oder parry am Boss bist mitm Aggroaufbau im Verzug.... und der Unterschied is halt, dass gute DD's mit 15k+ DPS auf 90% der Aggro hängen, statt auf 50% wie vorm Patch.

Wurde aber auch schon gesagt, dass es Sache der DD's ist auf ihre Aggro zu achten. Wenn ich mit meiner Magierin auf 95% bin gibts halt nur mehr LB setzen, bis ich wieder unter 90% bin. Zauberst dir in der Zwischenzeit halt Manasteine her.
Tanken tu ich aber nur mehr Gildenintern, da weiß ich wenigstens, dass die Leute mit ihrer Aggro haushalten können.


----------



## Rolandos (1. November 2010)

Immer wieder die selben Themen, sagt mal wird das nicht langweilig? Besonders das *Tank DD Aggrogejammer* wird ja immer heftiger und *idiotischer.*

1. Einerseits wollen die meisten schnell durch eine ini, das heist Damage Damage Damage und was passiert dabei.... richtig, DD bekommt auch mal aggro.
2. Hält sich ein DD zurück, was passierd dann? Spätesten nach dem nächsten Mob: "ey du DDNoob kannst du kein Damage machen".
3. Und da bei WOW der Zufall mit die wichtigste Rolle hat, kann es schon mal passieren das man eine Zeitlang keine Krits bekommt, dann aber auch mehrere heftige Krits hintereinander. DAnn bekommt man die Aggro, obwohl man die eigendlich nicht haben wollte.

*Dann ist Zusammenspiel angesagt und daran haperts heutzutage*, und an der Fähigkeit seinen Char zu beherrschen. 
Zusammenspiel heist für mich, in dem Falle wenn ein DD mal die Aggro bekommt, helfen die Anderen. z.B. Tank tankt weiter versucht zu spotten. Mitspieler setzen fokus auf den Ausbrecher, setzen CC ein oder hetzen ihre Pets auf den Ausbrecher. Der Angegriffene benutzt seine Möglichkeiten die Aggro zu reduzieren. 


Und schon klappt es mit dem Nachbarn.

Leider haben 95% der Spieler nur noch eins im Kopf *ICH DPS, ICH Gearscore, ICH Imba, ICH Gott.*


----------



## TheBlackHand (1. November 2010)

Man kann es nur nocheinmal sagen:

Blitz hat selber gesagt das das Spiel nach Patch 4. verrückt sein wird, so ist es eben.

Mit Cata wird sich das legen


MfG


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. November 2010)

Dein Vorhaben nicht mehr zu tanken, kann ich absolut gut heißen.


----------



## Varagon (1. November 2010)

Für das "Kopflose Reiter" Event habe ich mit meinem Heal Paladin mein Tank EQ ausgepackt (ca 4,5k GS)...

Mir ist es auch passiert das mir die Aggro geklaut wurde aber hey "SHIT HAPPENS"...aber bevor ich die Fehler bei anderen suche sehe ich mir meine Skillung und Rota an...Vielleicht habe ICH einen Fehler gemacht?! 
Und wenn der DD die Aggro bekommt und nach 3x immer noch nicht zurückhält sollte das nicht dein Problem sein die anderen 8 des raids (ich gehe davon aus es war ein 10? *gg) werden sich bestimmt herzlich dafür bedanken jedes mal auf diesen alterschwachen Greifen wieder in die Ini zu "rasen" *gg
Und mir scheint das es besser ist wenn du jetzt mit Tanken aufhörst , weil wenn dich das schon so auf die Palme bringt muss man mit Cataclysm um dein Leben fürchten *fg


lg Varagon


----------



## Morcan (1. November 2010)

Jetzt nach dem Patch ist es fast schon "natürlich", dass viele Dds einfach glauben sie könnten drauf los ballern wie früher. Nur wenige haben halt selbst Tankerfahrungen. 
Lass es sie ein paar mal spüren, auch wenns Wipes produziert, so lernen sie es aber immerhin am schnellsten 

Wenn es dir an der Geduld dafür mangelt, Pech! Dann sei halt kein Tank, irgendwer wird schon deinen Platz einnehmen


----------



## kleinehex (1. November 2010)

also alle die hier rumjammern, kann ich wirklich nur sagen l2p, ich habe selber nen krieger tank und wir raiden icc 25 hm, also singel target kann mir nach 5 sec keiner mehr die aggro klauen, bei mobgrps kann es sschon mal vorkommen, das einer abhaut, dann spotte ich halt den wieder zurück und gut is es!


----------



## Kehlas (1. November 2010)

Interuptus schrieb:


> wow Krieger machen zur Zeit mehr Aggro als Palas und es gibt immer noch beschwerden bei Kriegern.....
> 
> Ich sehe es als Herausforderung Aggro bei zu übereifrigen dd's zu halten....jeder der nicht spottet, wenn der dd Aggro zieht, darf sich in meinen Augen nicht Tank nennen, ganz ehrlich, das ist dein Job (man könnte jetzt sagen, es ist der Job der dd's auf Aggro zu schauen, aber hey, die meisten lernens sowieso nimmer ....), aber ich würd dir den Tipp geben, wenn es immer der selbe DD ist, sprich dich mit ihm aus, so einfach ist das.
> 
> ...




Geb ich vollkommen Recht. Bin zwar kein Tank sondern Heiler aber so ist das nunmal. Das ist nunmal unser Job, mit übereifrigen DD´s klarzukommen, ob beim tanken oder heilen. Wer das nicht kann, sollte üben !


----------



## Varagon (1. November 2010)

> jeder der nicht spottet, wenn der dd Aggro zieht, darf sich in meinen Augen nicht Tank nennen, ganz ehrlich, das ist dein Job



So einfach ist das nicht! Selbst Spott hat CD...

Das musste ich jetzt schreiben das lässt das Tanken wieder so einfach aussehen so ist es aber nicht...Tanken muss man können oder es lassen und mit Cataclysm wird es wieder anspruchsvoller.


----------



## KingNothing22 (1. November 2010)

Ich spiele meinen DK sowohl als DD als auch als Tank. aggroreduce talente hab ich keine mehr und seit 4.0.1 kann ich mit procglück und wenn ichs drauf anlege dem Tank auch ziemlich schnell die Aggro klauen(vor allem zu kampfbeginn). 

Zugegeben es passiert mir manchmal, dass ich es nicht gebacken kriege aber das sind brain-afk phasen die denke ich jeder mal hat.

Kein Tank baut seit dem Patch so gut Aggro auf wie vorher und gerade der Krieger hat es derzeit in AoE-Situationen echt schwer. Darum ist nicht immer der Tank schuld wenn ein DD Aggro zieht. Aggro management ist, vor allem seit dem Patch, genauso wie heilen teamarbeit. Die Aufgaben eines DDs sind (neben Schaden machen) auf seine Aggro zu achten und Schaden wo es geht zu vermeiden. Leider vergessen das (*hust* recount *hust*) viele DDs sehr gerne und meinen den dicksten Schaden zu machen ist alles was sie tun müssen.

Mein Tip(den ich auch ingame schon manchem DDs gegeben hab: /recount hide im Chat eingeben um dieses(während dem kampf absolut sinnlose) addon als ablenkung zu entfernen. Das wirkt echt Wunder!!!!

An den TE: nimms nicht so schwer. Wies aussieht werden die übereifrigen DDs in Cata schnell lernen ihre CC spells wieder auszupacken und mehr zu machen als blind zu bomben.


----------



## Sulli (1. November 2010)

Muss auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben ... Ich kann Tanks verstehen die genervt sind weil die DD s Hirnlos drauflosholzen ... Bin selber einer aber halte mich an meine Angriffsreihenfolge .. Tank greift an .. ich greif mir was zu trinken oder nehm nen Zug von ner Zigarette. und wenn ich das in Ruhe gemacht habe fang ich mit dem Holzen an .. sicher, kann passieren das ich auch noch dicht an Aggrogrenze komme .. aber dafür habe ich Omen . Man sollte immer daran denken das auch ein ansonsten guter Tank auch mal nen schlechten Tag hat ... Also lasst es easy angehen dann gibt es wenig Stress , weniger wipes, und der Spass geht nicht verloren .


----------



## dilgarr (1. November 2010)

Ich denke das tanks sicher kein leichtes leben haben.und ich versteh teilweise das du dich aufregst.
und im normalfall sind einige dd bischen irre.
Aber geh als dd mal raiden oder so .oder liess dir mal die anforderungen an .man soll am besten x an dps oder gs oder oder mit bringen.und nicht selten wirst geflamt wenn man dann die zahlen im raid nicht bringt. d.h ich kann als dd nicht ne minute warten ob du deine mobs in kotrolle hast.im normalfall nimmt man das hauptziehl und geht dann auf die nächsten.
und noch ein .ich hab auch schon ziemlich alle klassen durch .aber wieviele tanks hauen zur zeit aus grp nur weil 1 ein disco hat oder es 1 wipe gab der vielleicht nicht mal an der grp lag .
du wirst es sehen jede medallie hat 2 seiten


----------



## siNN0r (1. November 2010)

Ein Glück mache ich keine Random Raids o.ä.

*1. *
Als Tank hat man's heut zu Tage verdammt schwer , vor allem was die Aggro angeht.
Dennoch kannst du schwer an deinen Tank-Fähigkeiten arbeiten bzw die Klasse genau untersuchen um deine Aggro Möglichkeiten zu pushen.

Bsp: Waffenkunde. Kaum ein Tank hat sein Waffenkunde Cap erreicht. (mit 4.0.1 schon garnicht). +30 Ausdauer Steine setzt sich auch jeder Gimp rein, der mit einem Ulduar Tankgear in ICC (+ 30% Buff) tanken will, aber bei jedem 3. Schlag missed (manchmal sogar ein Spott missed) oder nach jedem 4-5 Schlag nen "Parry" angezeigt kriegt.

Dann ist es ja schön und gut das du 30 MIO life hast (oder so xD), wenn aber jeder 3. Schlag sein Ziel nicht erreicht wirste die Aggro eines 6,4k GS Mages oder Hunter nicht halten können.

Darum geb ich den meisten den Tipp erstmal schauen was man selbst am Char drehen kann um seine Tankfertigkeiten optimal zu nutzen.

*2.*
Als DD ist das leben nunmal nicht leicht. Wie ich eben gelesen habe gibts sogar leute die für PDK25 nur leute mit einem GS _(wie (un-)nütz dieses Tool ist lässt sich auch streiten)_ von mindestens 5,8k sein soll. 
Man bedenke dass ein "Gearscore" von 5,8 einem Full equipten 251er Char entspricht also einer ICC Stufe.
Wir haben PDK25 mit 240er Itemstufe im Schnitt gecleared, da würden die GS zahlen an die 5k kommen.

*oO*

Dennoch kann man als DD versuchen ein wenig mit zu denken und ggf mal "Totstellen" oder ähnliches zünden. 
Obwohl ich als Hunter oder Mage twinker sagen muss dass es natürlich auch nicht immer leicht ist, neben dem Ausweichen iwelcher Blubbs,Blitze oder Ähnliches und dem Zielwechsel von ADDs mal passiern kann dass man in den 3 Sekunden die man voll auf den Boss gehen kann nicht alles Raushaut was geht, damit der Encounter rechtzeitig überwunden wird.

Darum immer schön miteinander kommunizieren (Wofür gibts VT oder TS??). Und auch mal nen Fehler verzeihen.


Grüße 
siNN0r

PS: Wenn du eine Raid Instanz dann aus Tank, DD und Heal sicht gecleart hast, verstehst genau wie dem jeweils anderem zumute ist.

Never Forget: It's just a Game


----------



## Unfug (1. November 2010)

Ich sage vor jeder Ini immer: Wer aggro bekommt, darf aggro behalten. Und das ziehe ich durch!


----------



## Xaner (1. November 2010)

Ich wie, die Mehrheit der WoW Tanks stimmen dir in deiner Erfahrung zu!

Das Problem sind nur die Fanboys und Blizzard, die den Fehler begangen,

Aggro vs. dps spielen zu lassen. 




Mein Rat?:

Wechsle zum Heiler oder schaffe selbst DPS

und überlasse das Tanken den Fanboys


----------



## Rhadon (1. November 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Schon interessant, das 95% der Antworten von Wortlaut etwa "mimimi l2p kacknoop, ich bin soooo imba" lauten.
> 
> Das Forum hier spiegelt ziemlich genau die Wow-Community wieder, im Spiel sind ein ziemlich grosser Teil der Leute asoziale Egozentriker, die ihren eigenen Wert an genau einem Wert ablesen, den eigenen Gimpscore, wer auf so Leute keine Lust habe könne sich verpissen, müsse das Spiel erst lernen, solle aufhören zu heulen etc...
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen.
Man sollte denke ich hier auch zwischen Trash und Raidbossen unterscheiden.
Trash: passiert, Target stirbt wahrscheinlich bevor es beim DD ankommt. Außerdem gibt es grade in den letzten 5er Instanzen einige Gruppen, die nicht all zu einfach zu halten sind.

Wer einen Raid durch overnuken zerlegt, gehört scharf zurecht gewiesen und bei Wiederholung gekickt. Selbst wenn der Tank nicht 100% aus seiner Klasse rausholt, darf man nicht den Raid dafür bestragen.
Man sollte sich allgemein und besonders in Wipekritischen Kämpfen unter der Aggro des Tanks halten.
Nehmt Rücksicht auf einander.


----------



## Doncalzone (1. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Mir ist schon bewusst das dieses Thema zur Genüge ausgelutscht ist, aber ich kann mir nicht helfen: ich muss es nochmal aufgreifen.
> Wotlk war keine gute Erweiterung für Tanks, sry wenn ich da meinen "Kollegen" teilweise widerspreche.
> 
> In BC war ich gewohnt zumindest 1 CC zur Verfügung zu haben, ohne ging keine instanz (meist waren es mehr).
> ...



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht was deine Überschrift mit deinem Gejammer verbindet?

Das es DD's gibt die nicht antanken lassen gibt es nicht erst seit 4.0.1 Aggroklau vom DD gibts auch schon eeeeewig. Also bitte verdeutliche mir was jetzt an deinem Dilemma ist anders?

Am Anfang deines Textes bemängelst du das die Fähigkeit Gegner ins CC zu setzen in WotLK überflüssig geworden ist. Das Spiel ist dir zu leicht geworden. 
Mit 4.0.1 gibt dir Blizzard das wonach du verlangt hast: Mehr Anspruch und beschneidet Spalten und du weinst aufs neue. Mitten drin sind die DD's unter denen es auch schwarze Schafe gibt und was machst du? ...

Du weinst!

Ich seh das ganze so, Mit 4.0.1 müßen wir alle wieder neu lernen wie man mit seiner Klasse umgeht. Tanks und Heiler früher, die DD's spätestens mit dem Addon wenn Dauergewipe keine Lösung ist und man Taktik vor Penispower setzt.
Statt alles wegzubomben läßt man auch mal antanken oder man bringt wieder die Zeichen in Mode und erklärt jedem Spieler in welcher Reihenfolge die Mobs fallen sollen. Ganz exotisch wird es wenn man den Tank noch mit Schurkenhandel oder
Irreführung unterstützt ;-)


----------



## Raijka (1. November 2010)

Interessant wie immer auf den Teufel Schadensausteiler rumgehackt wird  Ja genau DD sind der Teufel die sind Schuld an allem nie der Tank oder der Heiler es ist immer der DD 

Ein Imba Tank rennt ja gleich mal los bevor noch alle Buffs verteilt wurden und alle Bereit sind. Er rennt also los und holt sich nicht eine nein auch nicht 2 sondern 3 Mobgruppen um zu zeigen wie Imba er doch ist und was für ein Klasse Tank.

Mein Freund der Heiler stöhnt im TS OMG der frisst Schaden is der Verrückt ? Kein Einziger DD hat bis Dato wirklich Schaden gemacht die waren ja nur am laufen aber 3 Mobs stürmen schon auf den Heiler los..........Mhhh zum Glück schaff ich die 3 locker bevor sie den Heiler erreichen die restlichen DD klopfen sich mit der Mobgruppe beim Tank. 

Oh es lebt zum Glück nur mehr einer den Rest hat der Krieger und die Eule erledigt, aber wasn das der Tank dreht sich vom Mob weg und pullt den Boss inkl. seinen Begleitern.....ich Frag im Chat ob er im Halteverbot steht weil er es so eilig hat. Diese unaufmerksamkeit kostet den Heiler fast das leben.

RND inis nein Danke ich gehe nur mehr in der Gilde bzw mit den Leuten auf der fl in Raids oder Instanzen die kenne ich wenigstens 

An alle Tanks da draussen denkt mal nach ob ihr wirklich Tank spielen wollt oder euch nur als Tanks in die Suche werft weil ihr dann innerhalb weniger Sekunden ne Gruppe habt.


*Wer Aggro zieht ist selber Schuld ist ein beliebter Spruch von Tanks die keine Aggro aufbauen können die guten Tanks haben den Spruch nicht nötig!*


----------



## Ungodly (1. November 2010)

Ich spiele Palatank, Aggroproblem? Soll ich mal anfangen zu lachen? Mein Kommentar...

Nie war tanken so einfach wie heute...


----------



## KingNothing22 (1. November 2010)

Raijka schrieb:


> *Wer Aggro zieht ist selber Schuld ist ein beliebter Spruch von Tanks die keine Aggro aufbauen können die guten Tanks haben den Spruch nicht nötig!*



Absolut richtig...und wer einfach das beste draus macht und nicht in jeder verdammten Ini seine schlauen Sprüche vom Stapel lässt hat mehr Spaß


----------



## Gerdigerd (1. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Mir ist schon bewusst das dieses Thema zur Genüge ausgelutscht ist, aber ich kann mir nicht helfen: ich muss es nochmal aufgreifen.
> Wotlk war keine gute Erweiterung für Tanks, sry wenn ich da meinen "Kollegen" teilweise widerspreche.
> 
> In BC war ich gewohnt zumindest 1 CC zur Verfügung zu haben, ohne ging keine instanz (meist waren es mehr).
> ...




Du eröffnest hier ein Topic, aber Antworten, die deiner Meinung widersprechen, sollen wir einfach unterlassen? 

Ich habe auch einen tank und ich hab da nie probs.
a)Hab ich bei meinem Krieger tank (trotz gammelgear) schon seit monaten keinen aggro Toten gehabt.Weiß auch nicht,was bei charge->donnerknall->(mobs ausrichten)->schockwave->rache/spalten spamm schief gehn soll und welche "entsprechende addons" man dazu braucht.

b)Was schreibst du da für einen Scheiß ? Ständig liest man " dann haut ein DD nen krit raus ololo und hat dann aggro und stirbt ",ernsthaft, wtf?Melees ziehen aggro ab 110% ,range DDs ab 130% deiner aggro.Also entweder hast du konstant weniger aggro (fail),dass bei nem Krit aggro gezogen wird oder dein gesamter Aggroaufbau ist so gering,dass ein DD mit einem Krit von X0 % auf 110/130% springt (noch mehr fail als ersteres).

c)Die einzige Situation, in der DDs aufpassen sollten müssen ist KR beim Pull und/oder ohne aggro support.Wie du bei Sindra in p1 sowenigeaggro aufbaust, dass in p2 in der " dann haut ein DD nen krit raus ololo"-Manier (was bildet der scheiß DD sich ein,auch noch zu kritten) aggro gezogen wird und der raid wiped, ist mir ein Rätsel.


Aber hey, schön dass du ein dummes "hast du aggro, sieh zu wie du damit zurecht kommst."- Makro gemacht hast, kommt schon wahnsinnig cool rüber und stärkt bestimmt dein Selbstbewusstsein in dem was du tust  ( vielleicht zuviel? )

Zusammenfassend:

Gibt eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten :
1. Troll
2.Unsymphatischer WoW-Totalausfall

ps @ ÜberNoob : Das hat nichts mit der Comm zu tun.Es geht darum,wie der "Hilfesuchende" auftritt.Ich sehe aber keine Frage in diesem Thread.Der TE will keine Hilfe, er schiebt die Schuld kategorisch auf andere und verbietet hier feedback, das nicht seiner Ansicht entspricht.Und dafür soll jemand den lieben Onkel spielen und hier noch nen Krieger Guide reinschreiben ( den der TE sehr wahrscheinlich nichtmal lesen wird )?


----------



## Efgrib (1. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..





das ist einfach blödsinn. gegen dd'ler die null natnakzeit lassen und alle cd's zünden kommt kein tank an, wer anderes behauptet lügt


----------



## Kalikass (1. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> mimimi ich muss mehr tun als 1mal am kampfbeginn ne taste drücken.



sry finde aber den Kommentar sinnlos, es ist wirklich so das es viele DDs geben die sofort raufholzenund wenn Cata kommt, wird es noch schwerer mit der aggro,es gibt doch wichtigeres als Dmg Meters!


----------



## Gnorfal (1. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..



This, und


> Du eröffnest hier ein Topic, aber Antworten, die deiner Meinung widersprechen, sollen wir einfach unterlassen?
> 
> Ich habe auch einen tank und ich hab da nie probs.
> a)Hab ich bei meinem Krieger tank (trotz gammelgear) schon seit monaten keinen aggro Toten gehabt.Weiß auch nicht,was bei charge->donnerknall->(mobs ausrichten)->schockwave->rache/spalten spamm schief gehn soll und welche "entsprechende addons" man dazu braucht.
> ...


this.


----------



## Kerosin22 (1. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Mir ist schon bewusst das dieses Thema zur Genüge ausgelutscht ist, aber ich kann mir nicht helfen: ich muss es nochmal aufgreifen.
> Wotlk war keine gute Erweiterung für Tanks, sry wenn ich da meinen "Kollegen" teilweise widerspreche.
> 
> In BC war ich gewohnt zumindest 1 CC zur Verfügung zu haben, ohne ging keine instanz (meist waren es mehr).
> ...



Also ich hab nen Warri Tank und wenn ich das lese fällt mir nur "L2P" ein mehr kann ich ned zu sagen ich hab keien aggro probs selbst wenn ein dd meint er muss dauer Critten kann er gerne machen aggro hab und halte ich


----------



## Thuzur (1. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> ICC. (hm nein nicht die schweren bosse, nein saurfang, ok auf HM aber was solls.) Kollege fängt an zu tanken, kriegt Mal, ich spotte und was macht der DD ? Haut dem Boss einen crit rein das es nur so scheppert. nicht einmal nein geschlagene 3 mal. (ich glaube es waren 3 wipes zumindest, aber egal)
> 
> (oh und bitte: diese kommentare von wegen "ich habe auch einen tank und ich hab da nie probs": lasst es einfach)




Der letzte Satz lässt darauf schließen, dass Du nicht kritikfähig bist ... eine denkbar schlechte Eigenschaft im Teamplay!

Aber zurück zum Thema:

Ich habe es mir erspart die anderen Antworten zu lesen (man ahnt ja was da so stehen wird).
Warum Du als Krieger-Tank bei Saurfang Probleme hast ist mir schleierhaft! Ich spiele als Main auch einen Krieger-Tank. Und Saurfang ist als Tank nun mal grad einer der billigsten Bosse die es gibt. Bei einem Einzelziel die Aggro zu halten DARF kein Problem sein. Allenfalls in den ersten Sekunden - wenn man keine Zeit zum antanken hat.
Läuft der Kampf bei Saurfang halte ich nur kurz ein wenn ich das Mal habe damit der zweite Tank die Aggro übernehmen kann. Danach geht es volles Programm weiter! Das war und ist kein Problem.

Mit dem aktuellen Patch hat sich das Spiel als Tank geändert. Nur - bei welcher Klasse hat es das nicht!?
Ich muss mich z.B. noch immer an das veränderte Wutmanagement gewöhnen. Aber was soll´s? Ob es mir gefällt oder nicht - ich kann es nicht ändern. Also lerne ich damit bestmöglich umzugehen. Das gilt ja auch ganz allgemein für DD: Du kannst sie nicht ändern - also lerne mit ihrem Schaden umzugehen^^

Und wenn Du als Tank einen Raid verlässt, weil nur ein einziger DD sich daneben benimmt, dann frage ich mich warum der Raidleiter nicht vorher eingegriffen hat?
Einen guten Tank lässt kein RL ziehen, nur weil ein DD querschiesst. Da fliegt normalerweise längst der DD aus dem Raid...

so long..


----------



## Xartoss (1. November 2010)

wie schon einer vorher schrieb ... das zusammenspiel muss jetzt erst wieder gelernt werden ... 

mit wowltk wurde das durch GS und DPS ersetzt ... jetzt kommt halt wieder aggroreduzierung und CC ins spiel ... 




ich war gestern mit ner gruppe die spielen konnte, durchschnitt GS (*kotz) ca 5100, in icc10 ... war lustig ... aber haben 6 bosse gelegt ohne sinnlosen whipes ... 




das L2P sollte sich mal jeder durchn kopf gehn lassen ... jeder sollte ma ans gruppenspiel denken und net nur an sein dps   







goodby egogesellschaft ....


----------



## Super PePe (1. November 2010)

Mal von dem emotionalen Beitrag des TE abgesehen und dem was ich zum Thema gesagt habe. Ich bin auch ein Megatank. Allein mein Auftauchen in der Raidinstanz erzeugt soviel Aggro das Arthas in seinem rosa Schlüpfern vom Pot springt und alle seine halbstarken Subbosse mitbringt um mir die Fresse zu polieren. Aber ich bin ja Ultra und zerge alle am Eingang von ICC incl. 4 Allianz-Möchtegernschurken am Arsch tot. Danach loote ich alles, lol die Schurken aus und stell mich wieder nach Dala in die Sonne. Heiler und DDs sind nur zum Applaudieren dabei.


----------



## Shenoz (1. November 2010)

hab nen tipp: zock nen pala


----------



## Creazy (1. November 2010)

Kann dein problem verstehen. Ich als DD habe auch beobachtet das Krieger Tanks seit dem 4.0.1 patch (und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll auch schon lange davor) so mit das schlechteste sind was mal als MT haben kann. Okay is vlt nur nen subjektiver eindruck. Habe halt nur erlebt das sich krieger beim Aggro halten schwerer tuhen als z.b Palas und bärschen. was den Aggro aufbau von nem Blut DK betrifft der is einfach nur lächerlich hoch und etwas übertrieben.

Will damit nicht sagen das alle Krieger tanks nix können. Ich stelle nur mal die frage in den raum ob dieses Problem auch anderen aufgefallen ist. Also das sich Krieger mit dem Aggro halten schwer tuhen.


----------



## Gato (1. November 2010)

Ich dann das hier nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich spiele DK- und Warri-Tank. Ich habe mit keinem von beiden Probleme. Was Trash angeht ist der Dk etwas besser, was wohl vom EQ-Unterschied von 6k GS und 4.9k GS liegt.
Die Tanks haben diese wundervollen Rache Talente, welche bei meinem DK nach etwa 30 Sekunden +5.700 AP gibt. Runestrikes sorgen dann für durchschnittlich 25 - 30k BPS und das holt kein DD mehr ein, wenn man nicht unweigerlich aufhört zu tanken. Beim Krieger sinds immerhin noch +4.600 AP. Wenn ein DD mal zu nah an mich rankommt wird Schildblock angeschmissen und den 32k Shieldbash crit wird der DD so schnell erstmal nicht aufholen, von Revenge ganz zu schweigen. 

Also. Sag im Raid einfach, dass die DD nicht von Sekunde 1 raushauen sollen was geht, sondern im Kettensägen stil langsam anspringen sollen um danach richtig loszulegen, dann wirst du auch keine Probleme haben.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch das schöne alte Tanksystem. Mit offenen Augen und wachem Blick. 

Lass dir von RND-Gruppen nicht die Nerven rauben, Single Target und Bossfights sind das was zählt.


----------



## Raijka (1. November 2010)

Es gibt 2 Arten von Tanks  Die Einen die es können und es gerne machen und die Anderen.
Halt es gibt auch 2 Arten von DD  Ich Zähle meinen Jäger zu den Einen die wissen was sie tun aber ich hatte auch einen Tank der gehört zu den Anderen 

Mein Pala Tank wurde aus der Not geboren in der Gilde keinen Tank für die Twinks zu haben in Non Hero Inis. Ich mag den Tank nicht ich spiele ihn nicht gerne und ich kann es auch nicht wirklich. Aber ich bin mir dessen auch bewußt und keiner meiner Freunde hat sich je darüber beschwehrt ich Tanke langsam und mit bedacht weil ich es nicht kann und das weiß.

Mein Tank war nie mit Rnd Gruppen unterwegs so etwas tue ich den armen Heilern und DD nicht an  

Man muss sein Können nur richtig beurteilen und sich nicht überschätzen. Wenn ich zu wenig Trefferwertung und Waffenkunde habe dann ist mein Aggro Aufbau schlecht oder fast nicht vorhanden da nützt mir auch keine Irreführung auf Dauer etwas. 

Ich bin wirklich Froh das nun die Twinks alle 80 und auch die Hero Instanzen alle durch sind und mein Tank nicht mehr gebraucht wird er darf wieder DD machen die Tankskillung gibt es nicht mehr 



> ICC. (hm nein nicht die schweren bosse, nein saurfang, ok auf HM aber was solls.) Kollege fängt an zu tanken, kriegt Mal, ich spotte und was macht der DD ? Haut dem Boss einen crit rein das es nur so scheppert. nicht einmal nein geschlagene 3 mal. (ich glaube es waren 3 wipes zumindest, aber egal)
> 
> Sry ich hab mich dann bei sindra 1st try in der 3 phase verabschiedet, weil er es immernoch nicht lassen konnte.



Und in ICC wird der Tankwechsel angesagt im Normalfall (in meiner Stammgruppe nicht mehr da gehts schon Automatisch) und ich als Jäger gebe immer Irreführung auf den der gerade Tankt so ein kleines Makro erleichtert mir diese Aufgabe ungemein. Ach ja ich bin so ein Jäger der fast immer Critet 65% Crit unbufft reichen dafür aus....als DD ist es meine Aufgabe Schaden zu machen je mehr umso besser.


----------



## GammaChief (1. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Mir ist schon bewusst das dieses Thema zur Genüge ausgelutscht ist....


BITTE DANN LASS ES!!! 


aber die beste aussage ist die:


worldscorpio schrieb:


> Dann kam 4.0.1. Spalten genervt. Nichs dabei denkend in die erste beste rnd ini und was ist: *dd critet*, kriegt aggro, tot. commentar von mir: "hast du aggro, sieh zu wie du damit zurecht kommst." ( jop hab mir extra dafür ein makro gemacht)



ein crit...?^^ du ... kritische treffer verursacht so manch ein dd^^
Ich würde dir in diesem Fall eher raten auf eine Tankklasse zu wechseln die nicht die aggro verliert, wenn ein dd critet^^ 
oder gleich mit dem tanken aufzuhören und lieber heilen denn da du ja ein problem damit hast wenn dd´s criten dann bist du glaub ich auch kein guter dd....


----------



## Deis (1. November 2010)

*Ich habe auch einen Tank [...]* und gelegentlich Probleme, aber lasse ich es nicht die ganze Welt wissen, weil es interessiert sowieso niemanden.

Derweil hast Du es richtig erkannt, das Thema ist mittlerweile auch durch.


----------



## Atak (1. November 2010)

Nach wie vorm patch keine probleme....

Komisch das immer einzelene meinen es wäre n allgemeines Problem... Vielleicht sollte man sich zuerst an die eigene nase fassen... Anscheind machst du nicht genug Aggro. 

Im Gegenteil ich mach jetzt mehr aggro wie vorm patch... vorm patch 10-12k tps jetzt 20-30k tps.

Also irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen. Ich spiele den Tank Krieger seit Classic und muss sagen er macht wieder soviel Spass wie damals weil man eben wie schon einer meiner vorposter sagte nicht nur antanken muss und dann afk gehen kann ... und das war fakt bei vielen bossen seit naxx bis icc.....

Einige Meachaniken scheinen dem ein oder anderem Tank auch noch nicht bewusst geworden zu sein was die Änderungen angeht wenn man sich da erstmal dran gewöhnt hat machst du genauso viel mehr aggro wie die dds mehr dmg machen.


----------



## XBroganX (1. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Mir ist schon bewusst das dieses Thema zur Genüge ausgelutscht ist, aber ich kann mir nicht helfen: ich muss es nochmal aufgreifen.
> Wotlk war keine gute Erweiterung für Tanks, sry wenn ich da meinen "Kollegen" teilweise widerspreche.
> 
> In BC war ich gewohnt zumindest 1 CC zur Verfügung zu haben, ohne ging keine instanz (meist waren es mehr).
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? 
Der DD is wohl nich der einzige der Fail is :S
meine Pala crittet mit Templars Verdict mit mittlerweile 27k und ich kann bei saurfang, sindra und allen andern bossen unbekümmert Unermüdlichkeit zünden und so Templars verdict mehr oder weniger spammen und die tanks haben NIE Probleme gehabt bisher trotz konstanten 12-13k dps (Saurfang, Fauldarm versteht sich non-movement encounter eben ). also wenn hier wer was falsch macht bist das eher du, denn aggro reduce is eigentlich selten nötig und wenn dann bei bossen wie deathwhisper hc (war auch die einzige stelle wo ich hand der erlösung auf cd gehalten hab, aber das war auch schon prepatch so :>)
Und auch als Tank hat meine Pala eigentlich keine Probleme. Sobald Rache mal hochgestackt hat isses imo ziemlich unmöglich die Aggro wieder einzuholen (naja bis auf Katzen -.- da hat Blizzards immer noch nich geschafft die Aggroprobs einigermaßen zu beheben im Gegenteil -.-).

Vllt isses besser, wenn DU dir mal nen Guide reinziehst, denn Tanken is im Prinzip nich viel anspruchsvolelr als vorher geworden. Im Gegenteil: endlich is tanken mal interessant geworden, wenn man nich nach 1 Minute Autohit afk gehn kann, weil aggro eh en masse vorhanden is 

mfg


----------



## Lintflas (1. November 2010)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist das Tanken noch nie so einfach gewesen wie heute. Zu BC-Zeiten war es noch um einiges
anstrengender, ganz zu schweigen von Classic-Zeiten. Worüber beschwert sich der TE also?


----------



## campingdeath (1. November 2010)

So da ich hab leider nicht alles gelesen , aber arggro hab ich schon ^:-)
Ich bin ja nun ein solcher DD. Bei manchen tanks fehlen mir auch die Worte.
 Da sind es immer die DD ler . Eh man pass auf deine aggro auf aber mach max dps !!!
Wisst ihr was ihr wollt ?Die caster haben ab und an halt nen problem das sind crit´s was soll ich machen wenn mein feuerball mit 35 k crtitte dann der instan pyro mit 50-80 und dann noch lenbende Bombe mit 15-20 k crittet das passiert bei nem mage der fix ist is knapp 2 sec ,dazu noch dots und der Mage /Hexer ist matsch .
So wie soll ich dann was änder da ich selten auf recount schue und wenns im omen blink isses rum .
 Agrro reduce ist seit pacht nimmer ausser veschwinden wenn das cd hat weil der tank es net gebraten bekommt !? ja wipe . 
Verzichte ich drauf viel schaden zu machen  wird man geflamt das man nen kack noob ist und der dmg hogger net killen würde.
 Also wie sollen dd´ler es richtig mach ? Klar schau ich auf Omen aber das kann ich nich ununterbrochen muss ja auch beim bosskampf auch ncoh auf anderes schauen ausser auf omen und wenn ic auf jedes blinken des bildschirms die cast´s abbrechen würde ?Dann bekommt man wieder gesagt das man nen boon ist der kein schaden macht. 
DD ler /caster machen seit dem pacht halt viel mehr schaden und auch wir müssen uns erst mal wieder ran gewöhnen
 da  ja dank wotlk tank´s Geboren wurden die nicht tanken können. Was sich erst jetzt wieder bemerkbar macht und das find ich gut,
 so trennt sich mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen und  es wird nicht nach immer mehr dps geschrien !
Sondern es kommt drauf an  das die leute gut zusammenspielen und ihre Klasse beherrschen .
Die random raids werden weniger und es wird wieder mehr in Gilden gearbeitet wie zu classic zeiten .
Random hab ich oft aggro probleme in gilde kaum woran das wohl liegt ?
Also an die  mimimi tanks schaut erst mal was ihr falsch macht als immer die dd´ler und heiler  zu flamen .Die tankst die es drauf haben werden das hier wohl bestätigen weil den nimmt man eher sehr selten de aggro wech ûnd wenn dann holen sie sich wieder .

Rechtschreibfehler dürfen gefunden und behalten werden, hab noch genug davon :-)


----------



## TRC (1. November 2010)

Viele Spieler haben sich das Leben leicht gemacht, eine Tankskillung erstellt (oder auch eine Heiler-Skillung), damit man instant 'ne Einladung im Lfg-Tool bekommt, obwohl man nicht wirklich Plan davon hat. War ja mit WotLK auch nicht wirklich nötig. Weder bei Tanks noch DDs noch Heiler.

Die meisten Random-Tanks scheinen aber immer noch nicht gemerkt zu haben, dass seit knapp 2 Wochen mehr nötig ist als Schurkenhandel, Irreführung und Auto-Hit. Zumal die durch Schurkenhandel und Irreführung erzeugte Bedrohung nach 30 Sek. erlischt. Da denkt der Tank sich, er hat 'nen guten Vorsprung und auf einmal ist der weg. Auch ohne Crits. Denn jetzt muss sich der Tank bis dahin eigene Aggro aufbauen, was mit Rache auch extrem leicht ist.

Wer das in 30 Sek. nicht gebacken bekommt, soll mit dem Tanken aufhören.

In 5er HCs liegt der Boss bis dahin sowieso schon. Wenn kein Schurke oder Jäger dabei ist, dann müssen die DDs eben ein bisschen warten oder den Mob, bei dem sie Aggro haben, alleine legen. Da regen mich dann eher die anderen DDs auf, die stur weitermachen und nicht darauf reagieren und zuhilfe kommen. Das ist nicht allein Aufgabe des Tanks.

Und klar, DDs, die permanent aggro ziehen und es nicht lernen, verrecken lassen, fertig. Repkosten und die Peinlichkeit, durch eigene Dummheit wieder und wieder den Dreck zu küssen, sind gute Lehrer.

Jetzt trennt sich eben die Spreu vom Weizen. Nicht nur bei Tanks, gerade auch bei Heilern (!) und DDs. Weiter so!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend: wenn man als DD nicht auf sein "Potentzmeter" verzichten kann, ok. aber : man sollte sich schon darüber im klaren sein ob man die aggro überlebt (3 sec waren es glaub ich in der Führerscheinprüfung von Erkennen der Gefahr bis zum Reagieren) oder nicht.



Nein das ist nur eine Sekunde xP


----------



## Wolfus (1. November 2010)

_hallo erstmal

also das das tanken net mehr so leicht ist wie vorher is jedem klar darüber rum zu heulen bringt auch nichts.zocke nen palatank und nen kolegge von mir haut in 6sec 10k dps raus und das in ner hc ini.und ich halte die aggro dagegen falls mal net setz ich nen spott drauf und gut is. in icc machen die meisten dds zwiechen 10-20k dps und die bekommen nicht die aggro.also meiner meinung nach solltest du nicht anfangen rum zu heulen sondern entweder das prob bei dir suchen oder einfach solange testen bis du es drauf hast.ich hab mir beides durchgenommen erst bei mir geschaut was kann ich besser machen etc und danach hab ich solang getestet und getestet bis ich es drauf hatte.
also net dds schuld geben.
es liegt anscheinend nur an dir.

have fun 

mfg
Wolfus
_


----------



## Fuzzymouth (1. November 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich lese in solchen Threats 1000mal das Gleiche, andere Wortwahl, anderer Satzbau, aber inhaltlich immer das Gleiche.


----------



## WilliWinzig (1. November 2010)

Tanks(pieler) werden immer arroganter,

DDs(pieler) werden immer Blöder,

Spielt ihr überhaupt zusammen das selbe oder nur das gleiche Spiel ?


----------



## campingdeath (1. November 2010)

TRC schrieb:


> Und klar, DDs, die permanent aggro ziehen und es nicht lernen, verrecken lassen, fertig. Repkosten und die Peinlichkeit, durch eigene Dummheit wieder und wieder den Dreck zu küssen, sind gute Lehrer.
> 
> Jetzt trennt sich eben die Spreu vom Weizen. Nicht nur bei Tanks, gerade auch bei Heilern (!) und DDs. Weiter so!



  Jup genau so sehe ich das auch wie den gesamten Beitrag .Genau meine meinung!!


----------



## Vadesh (1. November 2010)

Wenn ein DD Aggro zieht wird zurück gespottet, kann schließlich mal passieren. Sterben dürfen allerdings die DDs, die meinen, sie müssten pullen. Da wird nicht gespottet


----------



## Mlithim (1. November 2010)

der thread spricht nicht für dich^^

nach dem durlesen is mir so der gedanke gekommen, mhm guter tank biste nicht wa?


----------



## Eyatrian (1. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Sprich: hast du OMEN und aggroreduce gib gas. ansonsten have fun.





Dir ist schon bewusst, dass es keinen aggroreduce mehr gibt?  nur noch kompletter aggro reset von magiern,jägern und schurken soweit ich weiß


----------



## Type your name here (1. November 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist das Tanken noch nie so einfach gewesen wie heute. Zu BC-Zeiten war es noch um einiges
> anstrengender, ganz zu schweigen von Classic-Zeiten. Worüber beschwert sich der TE also?



Ganz einfach, er beschwert sich über Seine eigene Unfähigkeit ordentlich zu tanken und schiebt das dann auf die bösen bösen DDs die sich erlauben am mob zu critten.....

Welch eine Welt (of Warcraft) wo die DD schon anfangen zu critten....bringt mich völlig durcheinander....


----------



## sharas1 (1. November 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> Ich wie, die Mehrheit der WoW Tanks stimmen dir in deiner Erfahrung zu!
> 
> Das Problem sind nur die Fanboys und Blizzard, die den Fehler begangen,
> 
> ...



Wie sinnfrei ist denn dieser kommentar bitte schön?^^


----------



## computerblicker (1. November 2010)

Also ich tanke nun auch seit einer ganzen Weile, auch schon vor 4.0.1

Selbst spiele ich Krieger, mein Equip ist im Schnitt ca. iLvl 250 (wird mein neuer Main zu Cata, deshalb so schlecht )




Ich habe keine Probleme die Aggro von DDs zu halten, und falls doch wird er drauf angesprochen, fertig aus.

Jeder DD sollte selbst wissen was er dem Tank zu muten kann, ich selbst sehe es aber als kleine Prüfung die Aggro von DDs zu halten die ein paar iLvl über mir sind


----------



## sharas1 (1. November 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, er beschwert sich über Seine eigene Unfähigkeit ordentlich zu tanken und schiebt das dann auf die bösen bösen DDs die sich erlauben am mob zu critten.....
> 
> Welch eine Welt (of Warcraft) wo die DD schon anfangen zu critten....bringt mich völlig durcheinander....




Ich z.b. bin in nem stammraid der schon recht lange zusammenspielt, der tank spielt seine klasse seit bc und beherscht seine klasse aus dem ff und kann definitiv gut tanken...
Vor dem patch war das ganze kein problem, bin mit meiner hexe zwar auch des öfteren im laufe eines kampfes an die 90% aggro gerutscht, aber das ist ja auch 
voll im limit...

Seit dem patch bin ich nach spätestens 15 sek auf 95%, dh. wenn jetzt 1-2 derbe crits folgen hab ich aggo...so einfach ist das...wenn der tank dann spott auf cd haben sollte, 
na dann mahlzeit....

Es liegt einfach mehr an den dd´s auf die aggro zu achten seit dem patch und fertig....
Da gibt es nix zu bestreiten!
Ich weis ja nicht wie es um dein equip bestellt ist, aber bei meiner hexe (6k gs) und dem tank in meinem stammraid (6,1k) macht das nicht so viel aus...
Wenn du jetzt aber nen tank mit 5,5k hast und (da ist es egal wie gut er tanken kann..) klau ich dir bei einem tank and spank boss hundertpro die aggro...
Ob er nicht zu mir kommt weil du spotten kannst ist was anderes,aber wenn ich keinen aggroreduceskill benutzen würde würd ich dir spätesten 5 sek nach dem spott 
den boss abnehmen...


und da geb ich dir brief und siegel drauf....


----------



## xerkxes (1. November 2010)

DDler sollten einfach selbst beim trash in der leichtesten Instanz onehits sein sonst lernt niemand, dass Tanken ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt ist.


----------



## MoK (1. November 2010)

damage dealen und damage machen sind 2 paar schuhe....

damage dealen heißt ebend auch auf seine aggro zu achten das man eben nicht overnuked


----------



## Issaac91 (1. November 2010)

Wieso gibt es immer wieder Leute die solch total Sinnlose Threads erstellen?
Verlierst du als Tank aggro solltest du was anderes versuchen!!!
Wenn ich mit meinem DK spotte und in den ersten 2 sekunden dmg mache habe ich aggro das sich die Balken verformen.
Da kann mir keiner mein Aggro mehr klauen. Und selbst wenn hätte ich längst wieder zurückgespottet.

kk ? thx ! bb !


----------



## MoK (1. November 2010)

ui dk tank ^^ spiel mal nen non hero class tank dann kannste weiter posen


----------



## computerblicker (1. November 2010)

Issaac91 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es immer wieder Leute die solch total Sinnlose Threads erstellen?
> Verlierst du als Tank aggro solltest du was anderes versuchen!!!
> Wenn ich mit meinem DK spotte und in den ersten 2 sekunden dmg mache habe ich aggro das sich die Balken verformen.
> Da kann mir keiner mein Aggro mehr klauen. Und selbst wenn hätte ich längst wieder zurückgespottet.
> ...





DU BISCHES! <3


Sorry, selten son Crap gelesen...

Wenn jeder so gut wäre wie du wäre die Welt in Ordnung


----------



## Najsh (1. November 2010)

Issaac91 schrieb:


> Da kann mir keiner mein Aggro mehr klauen. Und selbst wenn hätte ich längst wieder zurückgespottet.
> 
> kk ? thx ! bb !



Als erfahrener Tank weisst du aber natürlich, dass wenn du ein Add abspottest, der DD jedoch
unbeeindruckt weiter dmg fährt - du im Bestfall in einer "Ping-Pong" Situation endest.

Und wahrscheinlich solltest du als Tank auch noch anderes zu tuen haben als spots zu spammen...

Leider hat so ein brain afk Verhalten von DDs keine Konsequenzen weil Adds als auch Bosse zu schnell down sind.
Aber wenn so Superhelden meinen sie müssen schon AoE in die Mob-Grppen knallen, bevor
ich als Tank überhaupt in der Nähe der Gruppe bin, gibts ne klare Ansage... ^^

Zurück zum Topic:
Ich habe gestern seit 6 Monaten wieder WoW installiert - renne rum mit einer wild zusammengeklickten
prot skillung und kann in keiner Weise nachvollziehen, dass sich beim Tanken bzw Aggro halten sonderlich
viel geändert hätte...

Muss wohl an den Tank Fähigkeiten des TE liegen....


----------



## Issaac91 (1. November 2010)

1 hat das nichts mit der Heldenklasse zu tun kleiner Mann !
Ich kann ebenso mit n Pala Warri oder Dudu aggro halten -.-

2 Habe ich nie gesagt der beste zu sein -.- aber Aggro halten ist nicht schwer wenn man es kann. KA welche Super Gear DDs ihr immer habt aber wenn er nicht grade n Instant 100k Pyroblast crittet kann er keine aggro klauen. Vllt aber bin ich es nur gewöhnt DDs zu haben die wissen wie man mit aggro umgeht.

Außerdem wenn wir Raiden (bsp Sauerfang) fängt ja auch kein DD binnen einer Sekunde direkt an sein DMG zumachen sondern sie warten immer 2-3 Sekunden.
In diesen 3 Sekunden MUSST du dein Aggro haben oder s läuft halt was falsch.

Sorry wenn ich mein aggro habe nur ihr nicht ;>


----------



## computerblicker (1. November 2010)

Issaac91 schrieb:


> 1 hat das nichts mit der Heldenklasse zu tun kleiner Mann !
> Ich kann ebenso mit n Pala Warri oder Dudu aggro halten -.-
> 
> 2 Habe ich nie gesagt der beste zu sein -.- aber Aggro halten ist nicht schwer wenn man es kann. KA welche Super Gear DDs ihr immer habt aber wenn er nicht grade n Instant 100k Pyroblast crittet kann er keine aggro klauen. Vllt aber bin ich es nur gewöhnt DDs zu haben die wissen wie man mit aggro umgeht.
> ...



Hattest du auf deinen 1. Beitrag eine andere Reaktion erwartet?


Ich denke nicht.

Des Weiteren halte ich meine Aggro auch, ist auch kein Problem ansich, ging mir nur um deinen Beitrag, hätte man ein wenig verblümter schreiben können 


Egal, haben wir Spaß am Spiel und lassen wir DDs mit Übermut sterben  wir haben es schließlich in der Hand *g*


----------



## Annovella (1. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..




Sign


----------



## Moonlightwarrior (1. November 2010)

Wenn du dich so sehr über die "Potenzmetergeilen" DDs aufregst, lass sie sterben. Ich habs mir in Randomgruppen schon lange abgewöhnt zu spotten, wenn der erste (hier beliebigen cast einfügen) an mir vorbeifliegt, während ich noch zum Mob unterwegs bin.
Gegen das geflame der dann meist toten DDs muss man halt ein bisschen "schmerzresitent" sein, aber das kommt mit der Zeit von alleine. die haben dann halt die Wahl. Entweder sie farmen Repkosten, halten sich zurück, oder warten 15-20 Minuten auf die nächste Gruppe.
Wer im Raid beim Boss overnuked gehört eh gekickt. Da hat JEDER auf seine Aggro zu achten.


----------



## Kujon (1. November 2010)

Mofuhh schrieb:


> trotz dessen sind jegliche Probleme gelöst wenn du das ganze so wie ich in DD gear machst, Spalten 12k crit hält JEDE aggro ;-) Verwunden tickt dann für 2k donnerknall für 1,5 schockwelle 6k+, is heutzutage für random heroics am angenehmsten in DDGear mit 1-2 Melees fallen die Mobs so schnell, dass der Heiler nix zu heilen hat, also kommt net mit dem argument pls



probier das in einem monat nochmals und du wirst schneller tot sein, als der heiler "help" rufen kann...

es ist gar kein problem gelöst mit dieser variante, muss ich dich enttäuschen.

es ist schon so, dass massentanken schwieriger wurde - ich sags mal so: wir sind wieder da, wo wir mal angefangen haben (einige zumindest)...und mich freut es! endlich wieder cc, endlich wieder durchtappen, endlich wieder mit hirn tanken.

entweder man nutzt diese zeit jetzt und übt das fleissig (geht jetzt sehr gut, da die dd's nicht gleich umfallen, wenn der tank die aggro verliert), oder man umgeht es und tankt im dd equip und wird dann eine böse überraschung erleben.

it's up to you ;-)


----------



## Bravus (1. November 2010)

Ich kann zu dem Thema nur sagen, Fähigkeiten durchlesen (nicht überfliegen) dann verarbeiten und dann anwenden!  Patchnotes FTW^^

Unsere Tanks haben keine großen Probleme die nötige Bedrohung aufzubauen und wenn doch mal ein DD hochschnellt Pala Aggroreduce Buff und gut ist.


----------



## The Micha (1. November 2010)

Erst mal Hallo,

klar tanken is Übungssache keine Frage aber ich seh das Problem einfach mal Globaler als in sogenannten mimimimimimi Threads.

Ich fass das einfach mal zusammen weil die Story um Zoff mit Tanks, Heilern und DDs schon so alt ist wie das Raiden oder die Inzen selbst.

Da es zwangsweise mehr DDs als Tanks oder Heiler in WoW geben muss und der Name eigentlich schon alles sagt MUSS der DD auch
ordentlich gespielt ziemlich austeilen können, zumindest hier in WoW.
Wenn das viele mächtige Austeilen keine Konsequenzen hätte wäre das ja langweilig. Alle kloppen dämlich drauf und jeder frgt sich ob das auch Spaß macht.
Also führt man so was wie Aggro ein um eine Gewisse Ballance
beim Spielen zu waren ein gegenseitiges Zusammenspiel zu fördern
Auch den heilenden Klassen wird um ein wenig strategisches Vorgehen zu gewährleisten
ein gewisses Maß an Aggro aufgedrückt damit auch die Schadensvermindernden Fähigkeiten
mit grösseren Abklingzeiten genutzt werden müssen bei ZU hoher Heilaggro (war z.B. in Ubrs mit nem T2/T3 Heiler und nem T0/T1 Tank öfters der Fall).

Soweit Die Theorie!

In der Praxis hat das auch sehr lange einigermaßen gut funktioniert. ( Vanilla + BC)
lässt man mal die zwischenmenschlichen Differenzen beiseite.

Ich wette das nicht mal eine Handvoll der Leute die hier den Thread Verfasser Flamen
jemals den Encounter des "Voidreaver" ,zu der Zeit als es in ToS noch eine Attunment Quest dafür gab, gemacht haben!
DAS WAR ECHTES AGGRO MANAGEMENT!!!Wer den Encounter damals gemacht hat weiß wovon ich spreche.
So etwas wird es künftig wohl auch nicht mehr geben ausser vielleich in HMs aber die Ideen oder die Grundmechaniken in den Encountern bleiben bestehen.

Was das mit Tanks und DDs zu tun hat???? Einfach alles!!! Auch wenn DDs aus der Sicht der Tanks nur dämliches Kanonenfutter sind (ja auch ich gebrauche manchmal auch solche Sprüche)
und Tanks nur Möchtegerns aus der sicht der DDs sind die einfach zu funktioniern zu haben, braucht ihr euch!!
ihr wollt doch alle das selbe!
Wenn ich mir das neue Addon so anschaue schließt ihr besser euren Frieden miteinander^^ sonst kommt ihr net mal bis zum 2. Thrashpack^^

So far,

hört auf euch zu flamen!


----------



## Eyatrian (1. November 2010)

MoK schrieb:


> ui dk tank ^^ spiel mal nen non hero class tank dann kannste weiter posen





also ich zieh im Moment JEDE andere Tankklasse ab als Druide! wer das nicht tut macht irgendwas falsch


----------



## zarix (1. November 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus , das die Dds zum hochschiessen immer den anderen tank hoch geschossen haben.
oder das ein Dd zum hochschiessen mit Absicht was anderes hoch geschossen hat . 
Und witzigerweise hat der Thread Ersteller das nie bemerkt ^^.
Ich spiele selbst eine Klasse , womit ich Aggro uebertragen kann , damit kann man unschuldige dds in den Focus ziehen und tanks verrückt machen und kaum einer checkt das ich es war . 

Da könnte ich um 10 k Gold wetten . 

Oder noch besser der tank ist Maus klicker und ist zu langsam mit dem ,,Schnellen`` Aggroaufbau.^^


Oder seine theorie Blizz ist schuld. 
Sucht euch ne Theorie aus .


----------



## sharas1 (1. November 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> also ich zieh im Moment JEDE andere Tankklasse ab als Druide! wer das nicht tut macht irgendwas falsch



na, gz dazu und so....


----------



## IceAngel84 (1. November 2010)

Ich bin zwar jetzt zu Faul alle Seiten zu Lesen xD, aber ich habe auch keine Probs mit Aggro höchstens am anfang wenn mir die Wut fehlt in großen Gruppen als Bär ein wenig Schwerer als früher ^^


----------



## Kovacs (1. November 2010)

witzig wie jeweils die eigene Tankklasse JEDE andere Tankklasse in Grund und Boden spielt .... alles echte Helden hier 

aber mal ernsthaft. Bei einem Ziel, was vernünftig (!!!!!) angetankt wurde, kann man auch als DD erwarten , dass der Tank die Aggro hält. Der gute DD weiß aber auch genau, wann Schluß ist und er die Füße stillzuhalten hat. Euer Imbagelaber von "muss der Tank halt gegenanarbeiten, kann ich ja nix für wenn ich sone imbamaschine bin eyloleyalda" könnt ihr euch sparen. Für sowas wünscht man sich nur encounter wie nightbane wieder, wo jeder DD, der bei der Landung nur mit dem kleinen Zeh gewackelt hat, die Aggro hatte und verspeist wurde (meist inkl. wipe der restlichen Gruppe).


----------



## sharas1 (1. November 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> witzig wie jeweils die eigene Tankklasse JEDE andere Tankklasse in Grund und Boden spielt .... alles echte Helden hier
> 
> aber mal ernsthaft. Bei einem Ziel, was vernünftig (!!!!!) angetankt wurde, kann man auch als DD erwarten , dass der Tank die Aggro hält. Der gute DD weiß aber auch genau, wann Schluß ist und er die Füße stillzuhalten hat. Euer Imbagelaber von "muss der Tank halt gegenanarbeiten, kann ich ja nix für wenn ich sone imbamaschine bin eyloleyalda" könnt ihr euch sparen. Für sowas wünscht man sich nur encounter wie nightbane wieder, wo jeder DD, der bei der Landung nur mit dem kleinen Zeh gewackelt hat, die Aggro hatte und verspeist wurde (meist inkl. wipe der restlichen Gruppe).



/this


----------



## Emyr (1. November 2010)

Und wen soll das jetzt interessieren dass du nicht mehr tankst?


----------



## Sorzzara (2. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Wie auch immer: ich bin mit dem Thema "Tanken" durch. wenn ich nicht zumindest 2 dds habe die wissen was sie tun werde ich dieses thema auch nicht mehr aufgreifen.
> 
> (oh und bitte: diese kommentare von wegen "ich habe auch einen tank und ich hab da nie probs": lasst es einfach)



Mein DK Tank ist immer noch auf ilvl 245 und hat so gut wie nie Probleme. Du machst was falsch, Punkt.

Wenn du aufhören willst, mach es...ein schlechter Tank weniger wird niemanden stören.


----------



## Jesbi (2. November 2010)

Sorry Leute,

aber ich verstehe den Eröffnungspost schonmal garnicht und vieles was danach kommt lässt einem die Haare zu Berge stehen.

Wenn der TE wirklich mit dem Krieger vor WotLK getankt hätte, wüsste Er dass die "Tab-Taste" geglüht hat und verdammt nochmal ja, kein DD hat es gewagt vor 3-5 "Rüstung Zereissen" auch nur zu zucken.
Mit WotLK hat der Krieger (wie jeder andere Tank auch) ein leichtes Leben gehabt, Donnerknall, Schockwelle und AfK bis zur nächsten Gruppe.

Das ist glücklicherweise vorbei, dabei meine ich nicht den noch aktuellen Content, sondern dass was kommen wird.
Tanks müssen wieder mehr arbeiten, DD`s müssen auf Omen und nicht auf Recount schauen und Heiler müssen wieder einsehen das Mana nicht unendlich ist.

Für mich klingt das nach jede Menge Spass.

mfg


----------



## SonneBlock (2. November 2010)

Schande über den DD, dass er sich es traut auch nur zu critten.
Unmöglich sowas. Er sollte sofort seine Attribute reduzieren, damit er nicht mehr so oft crittet.


----------



## Nymand (2. November 2010)

Hi ich hätte da mal eine frage an die dudutanks bezüglich dem nächsten patch. wie gleicht ihr denn hp verlust beim bären ab dem nächsten patch aus? okay bis jetzt habe ich meinen bären zwar nur etwa zu 70-80% auf ausdauer gesockelt und der rest auf beweglichkeit aber wenn ich dann 14% weniger hp habe denke cih das ich wohl gedrungen auf ausdauer sockeln muss weil cih sonst unter das life von den anderen tank klassen falle oder hat einer eien andere idee für mich.
ich weiss auch das ich hier net ganz im richtigen beitrag bin aber dachte das ihr mir helfen könntet.

danke im vorraus Nymand


----------



## Fumika (2. November 2010)

hm muss auch sagen bin Warri tank aggro probs hab ich wie solls eig anders sein nur bei aoe spammen scho blöd ein gegner nach dem nächsten zu spotten anstürmen usw bis zu nem gewissen grad halte ichs ja auch na ja. Währe auch dafür aggro n bissl wieder anzuheben oder ma den schaden zu senken bei den dds. Bei Warri viel mir auf ohne den rache buff machst kaum schaden und mit viel zu viel frag mich warum blizzard nur son komplizierten müll rausbringt. Und was ich vom neuen wut systhem halten soll Oo fun duel vor sw n kumpel mit sein low shadow so lv 72 haut alle dots drauf schau zu hab etwa nach n bissl 20 % hp verloren und etwa nur 6 wut generiert.... nur mit autohits wut bekommen is absoluter müll vorallem beim pull heilt der heiler ma nebenbei aggro verloren halt weil noch keine aggro kam ja nun wie bekommst jetz wut wenn zufällig befehlsruf cd hatt ? Oo den gegner hinterherrennen und hoffen das 2 hits genug wut machen bevor se den heiler erreichen .... das geschafft haben die dds natürlich scho angefangen dmg zu machen super an manchen tagen is mann nur am rotieren zu blöd.

single target hab ich bisher nur einmal aggo seid patch verloren bei der weekley Nott an nem dk der etwa am boss 10 k dps gefahren hatt kurz ma gepennt scho hatte der aggro 

Ich sehe es kommen es wird der selbe schmarn werden wie zu bc die alten ts anweisungen vom raidleader * xyz hast gleich tank aggro erreicht mach ma weniger schaden .... .... .... ok 20 % lang nur autohit.... ... .... so jetz kann ich ja wieder oder ? x) tollkühnheit JUHU BÄMM BÄMM ZACK SCHEIßE DU HAST AGGRO argh drecks boss !! * 


kommt euch das bekannt vor ? ;P bei mir wars schrecken der nacht^^


ps mir is aufgefallen das vom donner gerührt ? dieser mach 3 ma donnerknall dann schockwelle das der schaden da ned richtig skaliert hab mit 1 stack fast genauso schaden gemacht wie mit 3 vl nur 100 schaden unterschied das kanns ja ned sein oder ?


----------



## DonaldDark (2. November 2010)

Ich glaub das Grundproblem ist ein ganz anderes, und das wurde bisher nichtmal angerissen. Ich werf dazu mal einige Statements in den Raum ...



Ich brauch nicht auf die DDs achten, die sollen zusehn, dass sie keine Aggro ziehn.

Ich brauch nicht auf meinen dmg achten, der Tank soll zusehn, dass er genug Aggro macht.

Ich brauch nicht zur Wahl gehn, sollen das die anderen machen.

Ich brauch mich nicht um meine Zukunft zu kümmern, soll der Staat zusehn, dass er das macht. 



Könnte man noch fortsetzen, aber ich glaub die mit genug Hirn unter euch wissen, was ich damit sagen will.


----------



## Kada (2. November 2010)

lustig lustig  ich finde wenn du wirklich zu bc zeiten getankt hast sollte 4.0.1 kein prob für dich sein ...


----------



## Ungodly (2. November 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> Ich wie, die Mehrheit der WoW Tanks stimmen dir in deiner Erfahrung zu!
> 
> Das Problem sind nur die Fanboys und Blizzard, die den Fehler begangen,
> 
> ...




Hahaha wenn ich den geistigen Dünnschiss hier gerade lese... Die Mehrheit der WOW Tanks ahaha, man man man... 

Was für Tanks kennt Ihr bloss?


----------



## chaosruler (2. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..



Völliger quatsch. Selbst blizz hat erkannt, dass das DD und Tank Gear nicht inpunkto DPS zu TPS Verhältniss skaliert. Es ist durchaus möglich als DD aggro zu bekommen wenn man gas gibt. Wenn dies aber 3x zu einem Wipe führt ist das lächerlich. Gut das solche Leute mit Cata aussortiert werden bzw. dann wieder mit PVP Gear mit t11 contetn rumgammeln weil sie keiner mehr mitnimmt.


----------



## Ungodly (2. November 2010)

chaosruler schrieb:


> Völliger quatsch. Selbst blizz hat erkannt, dass das DD und Tank Gear nicht inpunkto DPS zu TPS Verhältniss skaliert. Es ist durchaus möglich als DD aggro zu bekommen wenn man gas gibt. Wenn dies aber 3x zu einem Wipe führt ist das lächerlich. Gut das solche Leute mit Cata aussortiert werden bzw. dann wieder mit PVP Gear mit t11 contetn rumgammeln weil sie keiner mehr mitnimmt.



Gute Spieler wissen sowas, Generation Lichking aber eben nicht....


----------



## b1gg3r (2. November 2010)

ich finds witzig wie tanks immer das so aussehen lassen das dds die aggro ziehen nichts drauf haben.

aber wenn die tanks so perfekt spielen, ich zB wenn ich aggro ziehe und ein palatank in der grp ist, der flamt micht das ich mit cata auf die fresse fliege weil ich aggro zieh, aber er ist ja so gut das er mir keine hand der erlösung gibt die aggro reduziert.

ich kenn mich beim krieger tank leider nicht aus da ich nur einen palatank besitzte, denke aber das ein krieger tank ähnliche fähigkeiten haben wird.


----------



## Drymon (2. November 2010)

Ich bin vorgestern nach 2 Monaten Pause on gekommen und wurde gefragt ob ich ICC tanke.
Hab von Anfang an gesagt, das ich mich erst einfriemeln muß und logischerweise erstmal ne gesunde Rota finden. Obwohl ich z.T. immer noch Schwierigkeiten hatte (30 sek Abkling auf Weihe!?) standen wir letzendlich vorm LK. Entscheidend ist doch letztendlich der Rest der Truppe. Gab auch so 1-3 Momente wo mir der Trash aus den Fingern gerissen wurde, aber mit ein bissel Verständnis für die Sache und abunzu Hirn einschalten klappt alles.
Bin auch nicht zufrieden mit den ganzen Änderungen, aber tanken ist nun wirklich mit mehr Arbeit verbunden.
...und letztendlich haben sich doch so viele Leute beschwert, das es zu einfach geworden ist.

idS...Drymon

..und als Tank auch mal nen 30k Krit aufleuchten zu sehen, find ich einfach nur geil


----------



## Kryos (2. November 2010)

Jeder der mit Kriegertank in Burning Crusade mit Wutlöchern kämpfend und Pippiaggro getankt hat muss bei Deinem Beitrag herzlich lachen. Tanken in WotlK war und ist sowas von kinderleicht. Wenn man erwartet, dass die Mobs magisch an einem kleben bleiben und seine Fähigkeiten nicht konstant verwenden braucht (chillen und so) der soll bitte nicht anfangen am Tankdasein zu meckern. Die Fertigkeiten Mobs von DDlern runterzukratzen sind so manigfaltig wie nie. Ich wette Du hast noch nie Einschreiten verwendet.


----------



## Peloquin (2. November 2010)

Hi,

also es ist ne enorme Umstellung. Ich hab erst mit WotlK richtig angefangen zu tanken. Ich bin auch ganz ehrlich das ich zugebe das es wirklich sehr sehr leicht war in Heros zu tanken. Auch in ICC ging es ziemlich einfach.

Nach 4.01 ist wirklich einiges Anders. Obs nun der Prankenhieb ist oder die fähigkeiten meiner 3 Twinktanks (DK, PALA und Krieger) Ich tanke mit dem DK z. B. nur mit DMG T10 und das klappt eigentlich recht gut (wobei ich noch nichtmal was gesockelt oder verzaubert habe (ich zieh mal den kopf ein).

Aber ich bin ehrlich genug um zuzugebene das ich mich derzeit an ICC nicht rantraue! Warum, weil ich mir erstmal meine G13 komplett umporgrammieren muß. Bisher war es wirklich super leicht, aber jetzt muss ich sogar tapen u.s.w. das ist gewöhnungsberdürftig und dafür habe ich derzeit keine Zeit (muss noch den Wahnsinnigen machen) danach werde ich mir den Druiden wieder vorknöpfen und mir das ganze mal genau anschauen. 

Weil ich also als Tank derzeit nix tauge (selbsterkenntnis) halte ich mich aus Schlachtzügen fern. 5er Heros sind aber nach wie vor absolut lächerlich da kann man auch nen Affen mit ner Schalte Erdnüsse vor dem Rechner setzen der packt das auch. 

Grüzze

Das Peloquin


----------



## sharas1 (2. November 2010)

Drymon schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht zufrieden mit den ganzen Änderungen, aber tanken ist nun wirklich mit mehr Arbeit verbunden.
> ...und letztendlich haben sich doch so viele Leute beschwert, das es zu einfach geworden ist.



Und was meinst du wie viele erst rumheulen werden weil ihre heiß geliebten epixxxxe auf einmal ein ganzes stück weiter weg sind in cata?
Ich könnt mich jetzt schon beömmeln....mimimi fu blizz, blaues zeugs, mimimi, giev epix sonst account gekündigt mimimi....^^

Und das werden in der mehrzahl diejenigen sein die sich für überimba halten und ihre schnauze aufgemacht haben von wegen der wotlk content ist kacke...^^

Hach, wird das schön...^^


----------



## Drymon (2. November 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Und was meinst du wie viele erst rumheulen werden weil ihre heiß geliebten epixxxxe auf einmal ein ganzes stück weiter weg sind in cata?
> Ich könnt mich jetzt schon beömmeln....mimimi fu blizz, blaues zeugs, mimimi, giev epix sonst account gekündigt mimimi....^^
> 
> Und das werden in der mehrzahl diejenigen sein die sich für überimba halten und ihre schnauze aufgemacht haben von wegen der wotlk content ist kacke...^^
> ...



Jau da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## Protek (2. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..




Falsch. Früher gab es noch Unterschiede in der Skillung, jetzt sind fast alles Clone-Krieger, DK, Pala, Dudu ... ich weiss nicht ob das am Krieger liegt, aber das Aggro Aufbauen ist jetzt der totale Mist geworden. Dank den hohen Krits kann man das gleich vergessen und irgendwer kriegt sicher Aggro. Gäbe es kein Spott würde sich die Anzahl Wipes deutlich erhohen. Wenigstens Herausforderungsruf hat jetzt nur noch 3min CD. 

Tanken kann leicht sein, ist es aber meist nicht dank den DD. Hat früher ehrlich gesagt auch mehr Spass gemacht zu tanken, jetzt ist es ziemlich eigenartig geworden ^^


----------



## jamirro (2. November 2010)

sinnlos - alle könnens besser und keiner hat probleme........

einfach forum halt!


----------



## s4nct0 (2. November 2010)

Hm ja ich kann den Ärger mancher Tanks schon verstehen wenn es um das Thema Aggro und Co geht weil ja nun doch immer wieder recht viel an ihnen hängt. Klar gibts dds gerade in 5er Inis die echt nerven aber auf der anderen Seite wird ja nun auch meistens von Ihnen verlangt min drölf k dps zu machen^^
Wenn du wirklich am Boss (Bsp Saurfang) Aggro Probleme mit DDs hast würde ich dir wie auch in dem Thread schon aufgetaucht den Tipp geben deine Rota zu überarbeiten, weil das geht eigentlich auch nach dem Patch noch sehr gut. Wir haben 2 Paladine in der Gilde als Tank und die haben am boss keine Probs, das hilft dir jetzt nicht weiter, aber ich würde mal im Krieger Forum hier auf buffed und auch im offiziellen schauen da gibt es gewiss schon einige Guides die sich mit dem Thema befassen.


----------



## Esda (2. November 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Schon interessant, das 95% der Antworten von Wortlaut etwa "mimimi l2p kacknoop, ich bin soooo imba" lauten.



Naja, in dem Fall stimmt es ja auch... 


TE, danke dass du mit dem Tanken aufhörst 

Ich hab mehrere DD's mit guuuutem Schaden und hab noch nie ganz ganz selten mal aggro gezogen. Edit: bei einem unserer Gildentanks noch nie.

Ach ja, einen Tank hab ich auch und mit dem keine Probleme (außer Furys natürlich. Aber die stinken auch.)


Klingelt was?


----------



## Irmeli (2. November 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Warri Tank und wenn ich das lese fällt mir nur "L2P" ein mehr kann ich ned zu sagen ich hab keien aggro probs selbst wenn ein dd meint er muss dauer Critten kann er gerne machen aggro hab und halte ich




Ein  DD crittet zufällig! In Extremis: 1crit, 1crit Freizauber, 1crit dauert bei mir ca. 3sec! Das ist nur ein Problem beim antanken oder ich schon über 100% im Aggrometer bin!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Also unser Warri-Tank hat auch keine Probs in unsrer Gruppe. Solange ich nicht Heulende Böe innerhalb der ersten 2 sec infight zünde läuft alles wie geschmiert.

Verstehe das ewige MIMIMI i wie nicht Oô
Klassenverständniss > 1-Button-Class


Bring the Player, not the Class....


----------



## WotanGOP (2. November 2010)

Hier zeigt sich ja das ganze Spektrum der Community mal wieder von der besten Seite. 

Ich fang mal ganz objektiv an:
Stellt euch doch alle mal vor, ihr hättet Spaß an etwas und durch irgendetwas wäre dieser Spaß nun nicht mehr gegeben, eher im Gegenteil, er wird zu Frust, warum auch immer. So ein Frust muß irgendwann einmal raus und dieser Thread ist eben das Mittel des TE gewesen, ihn heraus zu lassen. Das Ganze basiert übrigens auf Emotionen. Und Emotionen sind das, was uns von Steinen unterscheidet. Liebe Steine, wenn ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt, als euch über den TE lustig zu machen oder über den Sinn dieses Threads zu beschweren, stellt euch die Frage, ob euch jemand zwingt, ihn zu lesen und zu beantworten. Vielleicht sollte man auf jemandem, der eh schon angefressen ist, nicht noch weiter herumhacken, sondern konstruktiv unterstützen. Ich wette, daß der größte Teil derer, die sich gern lustig über Tanks machen, häufiger einen solchen verzweifelt sucht oder länger auf einen warten muß. Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll, Tanks, die Probleme haben, aufzubauen, anstatt sie verbal in den Boden zu stampfen? Lassen wir den Anspruch des Wotlk-Contents und die Qualität der Tankneulinge, die seit zwei Jahren immer mehr und mehr geworden sind, zunächst einmal außen vor. Eins sollte der ganzen Community immer bewußt sein: Ihr braucht uns! Ihr werdet uns immer brauchen!
Genug Objektives...

Ich betrachte mal nur den letzten Patch, auch wenn man über dieses Thema deutlich mehr schreiben könnte. Vor dem Patch hatten die Tanks Fähigkeiten, die unterm Strich op waren. Dazu kamen mit Schurkenhandel und der damaligen Irreführung zwei im Grunde völlig überzogene Unterstützungsmittel durch DDs. Kein vernünftig spielender Tank konnte da wirklich ernsthaft in Bedrängnis gebracht werden. Ausnahmen waren da zum Einen die Bosse, wo viel Kleinkram an Adds dazugehörte, wie Valithria, Todeswisper und Klingenschuppe. Aber sobald die Mobs beim Tank waren und er auch etwas draufhauen konnte, war die Kuh in der Regel quasi vom Eis. Zum anderen waren Bosse wie Malygos, Hodir und Vezax, wo der Output der DDs künstlich deutlich erhöht wurde, nochmal eine andere Geschichte. Aber unterm Strich war es mit WotLK für die Tanks recht einfach, was die Aggro angeht. Dann kam Patch 4.0.1. Seit diesem Patch machen 8 von 10 DD-Klassen mehr Schaden, teilweise sogar deutlich mehr. Schurkenhandel gibt es nicht mehr und Irreführung wurde deutlich abgeschwächt, was den Effekt angeht. Und für die Tanks wurde es im Vergleich dazu aber auch schon vom eigenen Klassendesign her schwerer. Das sind also drei Dinge, die das Verhältnis zu Ungunsten der Tanks verschoben haben. Und diesen Fakt sollte man immer und jederzeit berücksichtigen, bevor man über einen Tank urteilt.
Mal ein Beispiel dazu: Mein Hexer hat vor dem Patch ca. 10k DPS gemacht. Jetzt macht er 18k und das quasi aus dem Stand, denn er ist Zerstörungshexer. Mein Paladin braucht jetzt aber erstmal drei Combopunkte (auch wenn sie nicht so heißen, aber für mich wurde er quasi zum Schurken gemacht und da heißen die eben so), um richtig mit dem Aggroaufbau beginnen zu können. Dazu fehlen eben Schurkenhandel und die Irreführung ist auch nicht mehr so effektiv. Im Vergleich zu vor dem Patch brauche ich also jetzt eine gewisse Antankzeit, nämlich solange, bis ich eben jene drei Combopunkte aufgebaut habe und mein Schildschlag eingeschlagen ist. Das sind, wenn man den Pull mit einberechnet, 9 Sekunden. Solange müssen Burstklassen, wie eben Zerstörungshexer, einfach warten, anstatt von der ersten Sekunde an 15-20k DPS rauszuhauen. Danach ist es bei mir kein Problem mehr. Normaler Weise habe ich dann immer einen bequemen Vorsprung. Insgesamt macht der Palatank auch mehr Aggro und Schaden, als vor dem Patch, gar keine Frage. Aber er braucht eben erstmal diese blöden Combopunkte. Das Problem ist nur, daß sich die Herren und Damen DDs teilweise sehr schwer tun, sich auf die neue Situation einzustellen, und wenigstens ein paar Sekunden zu warten. Auf Dauer kann das einen Tank schon sehr nerven. Und ich kann da jeden Frust verstehen, schließlich will auch der Tank Spaß am Spiel haben und nicht nur der Depp für die DDs sein. Sicherlich ist da dann eine andere wichtige Fähigkeit des Tanks gefragt. Eier muß er haben und die DDs dann bestimmt darauf hinweisen, was falsch läuft. Aber welcher DD läßt sich schon gern etwas sagen... Im Endeffekt sitzt der Tank aber immer am längeren Hebel, das sollte man nicht vergessen.

Kommen wir zur Kehrseite der Medaille. Mit WotLK sind neue Tanks förmlich wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen. Logischer Weise ist dadurch die durchschnittliche Qualität der Tanks, im Vergleich zu BC-Zeiten, deutlich gesunken. Auf einmal war es ja überhaupt nicht mehr schwierig, einen Tank zu leveln. Und die meisten Instanzen konnte ja tatsächlich auch jeder Depp tanken. Und so versuchte sich auch jeder daran. Sicherlich gibt es auch viele gute Tanks, die mit WotLK angefangen haben, aber insgesamt ist das Niveau aber schon spürbar gesunken. Das merkt man auch daran, daß mancher Randomtank in ICC auf normal an seine Grenzen stößt, wo die alten Hasen, die den harten BC-Content gewohnt waren, locker flockig durchziehen und sich dabei auch noch langweilen. Logisch fällt es denen, die nur den leichten WotLK-Content kennen, schwerer, sich auf Neuerungen, die das Tanken erschweren, einzustellen, während es für manche Alten, wie mich, noch nicht schwierig genug ist. Aber genauso geht es dann bald auch den DDs, die noch nie ein CC einsetzen mußten, wenn das mit Cataclysm dann hoffentlich wieder bei jeder Trashgruppe notwndig sein wird. Noch ist das ja nicht so, während es für die Tanks schon schwerer geworden ist. Noch haben die DDs also gut reden, wenn sie über Tanks urteilen, anstatt denen, die Probleme habe, mit Rat und Tat hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen. Aber auch das ist ja mit Generation Lichking komplett ausgestorben. Als ich einst das erste Mal Schattenlabby auf normal getankt habe, ich werde es nie vergessen, hatte eine Gruppe einen Tank gesucht. Und sie waren heilfroh, einen mit mir gefunden zu haben. Daß ich die Instanz nicht kannte, war kein Problem für sie. Vor allem der Jäger, der die Instanz schon kannte, hat mir damals alles so wunderbar erklärt, jede einzelne Trashgruppe, wo ich sie am besten hinziehe, wie die Bosse funktionieren. Wir haben drei oder vier Stunden zusammen dort verbracht, ohne Ungeduld, ohne Drängeln, ohne OGO OGO, dafür mit einer größeren Anzahl Wipes, Labby war ja doch schon ein Brocken, und viel Spaß. Ich werde diesen Run nie vergessen und den Jäger auch nicht. Und jetzt fragt euch mal, ob ihr soetwas mit WotLK mal erlebt habt. Ich für meinen Teil muß das ganz klar verneinen. Je unerfahrener der Tank erscheint, desto mehr wilde Sau spielen die DDs. Zeit für Erklärungen und Tips gibt es nicht. Oft genug wird ja nichtmal gewartet, bis der Tank gebufft, sich umgezogen, Mana getankt, sich den Heiler angesehen hat, usw. Und für Raids, hat schonmal jemand im 2er gelesen "tank für icc 10er gesucht, gerne auch unerfahren, wir haben zeit und erklären alles"?
Aber ab dem 7. Dezember wird der Content hoffentlich wieder durch die Bank anspruchsvoll sein. Ich würde mir wünschen, daß das Tanken wieder richtig schwer wird, so daß sich wirklich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt und nur noch die besten Tanks übrig bleiben. Aber genauso wünsche ich, daß die DDs endlich wieder ein Hirn brauchen und vernünftig spielen müssen. Denn dann Freunde der Sonne werden all die, die es nicht hinbekommen, ohne Tank dastehen. Je weniger (gute) Tanks es gibt, desto höher wird unser Wert sein. Und wenn ihr nicht so spielt, wie es der Gruppe oder dem Raid dienlich ist, dann seid ihr ganz schnell wieder draussen. Und auf den nächsten Tank werdet ihr dann sehr lange warten müssen. Die halbe Stunde, die es heutzutage im Dungeonfinder teilweise dauert, wird euch dann utopisch kurz vorkommen, während wir uns die DDs jederzeit aussuchen können. Und wißt ihr, was dann passieren wird? Die DDs werden ihre Hausaufgaben machen und Fähigkeiten ihrer Klassen entdecken, die sie bisher nicht kannten. Sie werden wieder lernen, intelligent zu spielen. Und sie werden den Tanks, vor allem den Neulingen, das Leben nicht mehr unnötig schwer machen, sondern ihnen darüber hinaus auch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, wie damals der Jäger mir im Labby.
Also bevor ihr hier dem TE irgendwelche Sprüche an den Kopf schmeißt, solltet ihr daran denken, was euch mit dem Addon erwartet 

Und die Tanks hier, die alle so Imba sind, daß sie nur Gesicht machen müssen und dann afk gehen können, weil sie genug Aggro aufgebaut haben, sollten sich entweder glücklich schätzen, weil ihre DDs bereits jetzt vernünftig spielen, oder sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, in ihren Aussagen die Realität zu verzerren. Ich für meinen Teil bin schon immer einer der Tanks, die sehr viel Aggro aufbauen, so daß kein DD Probleme haben bräuchte. Und dennoch passierte dies sowohl vor dem Patch, als auch danach. Wenn DDs nicht aufpassen und mitdenken, dann hat der Tank keine Chance. Wenn man z.B. beim Trash vorm Rat eine Kopfnuß bekommen hat und die DDs sicher aber nicht drauf einstellen, sondern einfach blind draufballern, dann haben sie die Aggro sehr schnell. Oder eben wenn schon geballert wird, bevor der Tank wirklich am Mob ist. Wer kennt es nicht bei Lana'thel, man läuft noch zu ihr hin und von hinten kommen schon Pfeile, Schattenblitze und Arkane Dinger geflogen, weil jeder unbedingt gebissen werden will. Meine DDs, ich hab natürlich für 10er und 25er reine Stammgruppen, spielen i.d.R. schon vernünftig, ich bin auch gut im Zusammenfalten, wenn sie Mist machen. Aber auch da gibt es immer wieder mal Probleme, was aber hauptsächlich an den Gewohnheiten liegt, die mit diesem Addon entstanden sind. Aber es bessert sich von Termin zu Termin.
Also werte Tankkollegen, anstatt einen anderen zu flamen, weil er grad Probleme hat, hinterfragt euch erstmal selbst und dann denkt darüber nach, wie eure DDs vielleicht spielen und wie es aussehen würde, wenn sie überhaupt keine Rücksicht nehmen würden, sondern nur blind draufhalten. Ihr wißt nichts über den Skill des TE und wie genau das ganze wirklich ablief. Also könnt ihr auch nicht über den TE urteilen. Wie gesagt, wenn so ein Zerstörungshexer oder Feuermagier ohne richtige Antankzeit durchballert, kann er jederzeit Aggro ziehen, bei jedem Tank! Ansonsten wären sachliche hilfreiche Tips gegenüber dem Geflame zu bevorzugen.

Und dann noch etwas für den TE:
Wenn ein DD wiederholt Mist baut und trotz ruhiger Hinweise nichts an seiner Spielweise ändert, dann mußt du Eier haben und ihn bestimmt und deutlich, aber immer noch ruhig und sachlich, zurechtweisen. Und wenn er es dann immernoch nicht kapiert, brauchst du entweder einen neuen DD oder deine Gruppe einen neuen Tank. Und soweit ich weiß sind Tanks, trotz des enormen Zuwachses mit WotLK, immernoch die seltenste Spielform.
Ansonsten kann es natürlich auch nicht schaden, sich weiterzubilden, sei es durch Foren oder indem man sich mit anderen austauscht. Die Flinte ins Korn werfen hilft jedoch niemandem. Wenn du das jetzt machst, machst du das auch mit Cataclysm als DD, wenn der Content zu schwer zu sein scheint. Wenn richtige Tanks aber etwas unbedingt brauchen, dann ist es Ausdauer, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!


----------



## fraudani (2. November 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> ... Dann kam 4.0.1. Spalten genervt. Nichs dabei denkend in die erste beste rnd ini und was ist: dd critet, kriegt aggro, tot. commentar von mir: "hast du aggro, sieh zu wie du damit zurecht kommst." ( jop hab mir extra dafür ein makro gemacht)
> Nicht weiter weltbewegend. Dann dieser Samstag: (ok 30.10.2010):
> 
> ICC. (hm nein nicht die schweren bosse, nein saurfang, ok auf HM aber was solls.) Kollege fängt an zu tanken, kriegt Mal, ich spotte und *was macht der DD ? Haut dem Boss einen crit rein das es nur so scheppert. nicht einmal nein geschlagene 3 mal. (ich glaube es waren 3 wipes zumindest, aber egal)
> ...




Die ersten Tage nach dem Patch hatte ich das Aggroproblem als DD ständig. Ich hatte bevor ich random Ini gegangen bin schon davon gelesen, dass die Tanks plötzlich Probleme mit dem Aggro halten hätten. Also habe ich jedes Mal den Tank antanken lassen, die anderen DDs haben noch vor mir mit dem Damage angefangen. Kaum hab ich dann ein bis zweimal auf den Mob gehauen, hatte ich schon Aggro am Hals. Da nutzt Omen dann auch nix mehr.

Und wenn ich solche Sachen lese, wie das von mir in Fettschrift zitierte: hast du das nur ungeschickt formuliert oder glaubst du wirklich ein DD krittet mit Absicht und könne das irgendwie vorsätzlich steuern? Das klingt ja so, als würdest du erwarten, dass die DDs das Kritten sein lassen um nicht soviel Aggro zu ziehen, dass du sie nicht mehr halten kannst. 

Nein, DDs können nicht steuern ob, wann und wie oft sie kritten. Mal passierts wenn man Pech hat ne Weile gar nicht und dann gleich mehrfach nacheinander. Sorry, aber wenn du als Tank nicht genug Aggro aufbauen kannst, dass ein "normaler" krit irgendeines DDs dich gleich aus dem Konzept bringt, musst halt noch bissl üben oder es sein lassen. Was machst du, wenn ein DD bestmögliche Stats hat um fast durchgehend zu kritten? Darf der dann nur noch autohit machen, solange du tankst?

Leider muss ich jetzt auch mal die mimimi-Keule auspacken, denn nichts anderes ist das hier. *Käse reich*


----------



## fraudani (2. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Und dann noch etwas für den TE:
> Wenn ein DD wiederholt Mist baut und trotz ruhiger Hinweise nichts an seiner Spielweise ändert...




So wie der TE das beschrieben hat, bestand der "Mist", den der DD gebaut hat darin, dass er gekrittet hat. Sowas als Mist bauen zu bezeichnen und zu erwarten, dass er daran was ändert... naja ôÔ


----------



## WotanGOP (2. November 2010)

fraudani schrieb:


> So wie der TE das beschrieben hat, bestand der "Mist", den der DD gebaut hat darin, dass er gekrittet hat. Sowas als Mist bauen zu bezeichnen und zu erwarten, dass er daran was ändert... naja ôÔ


Ein DD muß immer genug Platz lassen, daß der größtmögliche Krit noch "reinpaßt"!


----------



## Lari (2. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Guter Text.



Lieber Wotan, ich als Jäger finde die Irreführung-Änderung garnicht so schlimm. Unsere Raid-Tanks haben so am Anfang ihre Anfangsaggro und genug Zeit eigene Aggro aufzubauen. Nach den 30 Sekunden erlischt meine Stütze zwar, aber dann noch mit der Aggro hinterherzukommen empfinde ich als Jäger schon arg schwer.

Ich finde einfach, dass man jetzt nicht mehr über Aggro in 5er Inis reden sollte. Wir befinden uns an einem Punkt, an dem frische 80er in Heros 2 - 3k DPS machen, während High-End Charaktere 15k+ rausbolzen. Und wie oben gesagt tritt das vermutlich nur in den 5er Instanzen auf. Unter Raidbedingungen (alle annähernd gleiches Equip) passiert sowas garnicht.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Lieber Wotan, ich als Jäger finde die Irreführung-Änderung garnicht so schlimm. Unsere Raid-Tanks haben so am Anfang ihre Anfangsaggro und genug Zeit eigene Aggro aufzubauen. Nach den 30 Sekunden erlischt meine Stütze zwar, aber dann noch mit der Aggro hinterherzukommen empfinde ich als Jäger schon arg schwer.
> 
> Ich finde einfach, dass man jetzt nicht mehr über Aggro in 5er Inis reden sollte. Wir befinden uns an einem Punkt, an dem frische 80er in Heros 2 - 3k DPS machen, während High-End Charaktere 15k+ rausbolzen. Und wie oben gesagt tritt das vermutlich nur in den 5er Instanzen auf. Unter Raidbedingungen (alle annähernd gleiches Equip) passiert sowas garnicht.




THIS!

WORD!

/closed?


----------



## Grombash (2. November 2010)

Ich liebe solche Threads. Einfach zum Weglachen!


----------



## Timorie (2. November 2010)

Der einzige kampf bei dem ich mit meinem Tank Aggro Probleme hab ist Sindragosa und das auch nur weil ich da Frost resi anhab und dem Frostatem debuff. Bei allen anderen Kämpfen baut man als Krieger so abartig viel aggro auf. Heldenhafter Stoß, Rache und Schildschlag so oft es geht und verwüsten wenn man zeit hat. Vielleicht noch verwnden drauf und mit Donnerknall oben halten das wars. Gerade der Rache Buff so bei 5000ap ankommt kann man die aggro garnicht mehr verlieren weil dann schildschläge mit 20-30k drin sind.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (2. November 2010)

LOL, sorry aber du kannst nicht Tanken das liegt wohl mehr an deinem Unvermögen als das die DD´s zu viel Crit raushauen wenn du die Aggro nicht gehalten bekommst. Ja es ist jetzt etwas Komplizierter ja Cataclysm ist nix für weichspühler sondern es wird wieder etwas anspruchvoller (Gott/Blizzard sei Dank). Wenn jetzt einige drei Tasten "Kiddis" anfangen zu heulen und Blizzard, die Entwickler, und die Welt zu verfluchen bitte schön. Wenn sie WoW den rücken kehren, Danke schön..., "Back to the roots" sag ich nur auch wenn es nicht ganz so wird wie in den Classic Zeiten so werden die Kämpfe doch entlich wieder anspruchvoller. Als diese Vanilla Ini´s für jeder Mann. Wer seine Klasse wirklich beherscht hat den Bogen nach ein paar Tagen raus.  Und gut ist, klar Random Gruppen werden sich sicher in Zukunft ewtas schwerer tun an den Bossen, aber auch das wird Kompensiert wenn halt jeder weiß wie er seine Klasse zu spielen hat und man vor jeden Boss miteiander Komuniziert wie man den zu nehmen hat, dann ist das auch kein großes Problem mehr. Aber danke für dein Beitrag es ist wieder mal ein Paradebeispiel dafür wie das rumgeheule bald wieder die Foren überfluten werden bzw. es bereits jetzt schon tun mit Cata wirds noch heftiger. Ich hoffe und Bete das Blizzard nicht wieder einknickt und ihren eingeschalgenden Weg mit Cata weiter fortführen.


----------



## Muh-Q (2. November 2010)

@Wotan 100% Sign. Schattenlaby, ZH und TDM (hero) waren einfach die besten 5er weil man wirklich alle Fähigkeiten der Gruppe nutzen musste. (Ok, es gab auch genug "Tanks" die mit 3 Mages nach TDM hero gegangen sind:laugh:
Ich spiel als Main selbst Hexer und weiß wie das ist wenn man am Anfang mal ne Crit-kette hat. Zu BC waren _gute_ Hexer nicht nur Meister im Schaden sondern konnten bzw. mussten auch gleichzeitig CC nutzen. Als Beispiel: 1 Mob per Verführung beschäftigen, den zweiten mit Fear&Fluch der Tolkühnheit beschäftigen ohne weitere Gruppen zu pullen und gleichzeitig Schaden auf das Main-target. Gibts noch Elementare oder Dämonen kann man die zusätzlich noch aus dem Kampf nehmen. In Mecha (?) konnte ein Hexer bei einigen Gruppen z.B. einen Dämon übernehmen um damit die Gruppe zu tanken. Solche Aktionen traue ich der Generation-LK ehrlich gesagt nicht zu. Zumindest nicht in den ersten 3 Monaten.

Und tanken in aktuellen 5er Inis muss auch nichtmehr sein. Mit dem Burst eines Zerstörungshexer ist der Mob tot bevor er ankommt. Wenn ihr als T10+ ausgerüstete DD einen neuen Tank bekommt, markiert euch 1 Ziel das ihr (sicher) umlegt. Der Tank kann in der Zeit dann in Ruhe den Rest antanken.


----------



## Groton (2. November 2010)

Ok, ich spiel kein Tank, aber mehrere DD´s. Wie soll ich bitte als DD meine Crits kontrollieren? Die Klasse DamageDealer sagt ja wohl aus, für was wir da sind. Natürlich sollte man dem Tank die Zeit zum antanken lassen, aber es wird immer einen geben der zu früh startet. Was mich als DD eigentlich mehr ärgert, ist Deine Aussage, dann habe ich die Gruppe nach dem 1st try bei Sindra verlassen. Was soll denn der Blödsinn. Das spricht leider für einen Großteil der Tanks auf den Servern, wenn man mal nicht ohne Hirn tanken kann, verlässt man halt die Gruppe, bis man eine findet wo Deiner Aussage nach die DD´s entweder nicht critten, dann kommt ihr aber nicht wirklich weit in ICC oder irgendwo anders, oder der andere Tank mir die Arbeit abnimmt. Ich musste als DD auch lernen mit dem neuen Patch umzugehen, ich spiele WoW seit es draußen ist, leider muss man hier sagen, in Classic wärst Du mit der Einstellung nicht weit gekommen. Rede mit denen, die Deiner Meinung nach einen Fehler machen und überlege Dir, was Du an Deiner Spielweise ändern kannst, um solchen "Problemen" aus dem Weg zu gehen. Das ist ein MULTIplayer Spiel, kein SINGLEplayer RPG. Wenn Dein Problem ein Problem wäre, würden alle Krieger-Tanks das Problem haben. Das hat auch nix mit der Aussage "...typisch WoW Community" zu tun (obwohl es streckenweise leider wahr ist). Es gibt halt Situationen bei denen ich im Spiel einfach mal merke, das a) andere besser sind b) andere blöder sind odr c) ich einfach üben muss.


----------



## Groton (2. November 2010)

Ok, ich spiel kein Tank, aber mehrere DD´s. Wie soll ich bitte als DD meine Crits kontrollieren? Die Klasse DamageDealer sagt ja wohl aus, für was wir da sind. Natürlich sollte man dem Tank die Zeit zum antanken lassen, aber es wird immer einen geben der zu früh startet. Was mich als DD eigentlich mehr ärgert, ist Deine Aussage, dann habe ich die Gruppe nach dem 1st try bei Sindra verlassen. Was soll denn der Blödsinn. Das spricht leider für einen Großteil der Tanks auf den Servern, wenn man mal nicht ohne Hirn tanken kann, verlässt man halt die Gruppe, bis man eine findet wo Deiner Aussage nach die DD´s entweder nicht critten, dann kommt ihr aber nicht wirklich weit in ICC oder irgendwo anders, oder der andere Tank mir die Arbeit abnimmt. Ich musste als DD auch lernen mit dem neuen Patch umzugehen, ich spiele WoW seit es draußen ist, leider muss man hier sagen, in Classic wärst Du mit der Einstellung nicht weit gekommen. Rede mit denen, die Deiner Meinung nach einen Fehler machen und überlege Dir, was Du an Deiner Spielweise ändern kannst, um solchen "Problemen" aus dem Weg zu gehen. Das ist ein MULTIplayer Spiel, kein SINGLEplayer RPG. Wenn Dein Problem ein Problem wäre, würden alle Krieger-Tanks das Problem haben. Das hat auch nix mit der Aussage "...typisch WoW Community" zu tun (obwohl es streckenweise leider wahr ist). Es gibt halt Situationen bei denen ich im Spiel einfach mal merke, das a) andere besser sind b) andere blöder sind odr c) ich einfach üben muss.


----------



## Waldgeflüster (2. November 2010)

Und wen interessiert jetzt das ganze Gesabbel ?!


----------



## Serafyn (2. November 2010)

@Wotan: Zu 100% /sign

Schön, dass es noch/doch Mitspieler gibt, die in der Lage sind, Dinge objektiv zu sehen und konstruktive Texte zu verfassen !

VG
Sera


----------



## Izara (2. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> danke, da muss ich nicht selbst schreiben.!Also mein DK Tank hat keine aggro probleme und jeder der RICHTIG Tanken kann wird auch nie wirkliche Probleme mit der Aggro haben..



naja ^^ ganz so ist es nicht, aber in die Richtung gehts schon. Ich hab damals mit schlechtem Equip auch ständig Aggroprobleme gehabt und da selbst beim DK viele Spott/DD-Arschrett-Fähigkeiten einen CD haben, kann man da nicht wahllos nem Volldeppen "helfen" ^^ Mittlerweile gehts mit der Aggro ganz gut (besseres Equip, um auch gegen 6k+ GS DDs anzukommen), aber ich bin nicht so eine Heulsuse wie der TE     Will ein DD unbedingt Aggro haben (so nach zweimaliger Rettungsaktion meinerseits immernoch nicht kapiert etc), darf er das gern. Heilt der Heiler ihn, gut für den DD. Wurd schon mehrfach vom Heal angewhispert, ob ich denn nicht abspotten will. Wenn ich dann freundlich darauf hinweise, dass der die Aggro auch nach Abspotten unbedingt wiederhaben möchte, heilt auch der Heiler nicht mehr und wir lachen über den DD, wenn der reinlaufen muss, weil er nicht gerezzt wird. Sorry, aber ich spiele genug DDs, um für sowas null Verständnis aufzubringen    Trotzdem macht mir tanken Spaß - trotz solcher DDs. Das hat dann nicht - wie du sagst - was mit tanken können zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit der Unfähigkeit der DDs, ihren DD zu spielen


----------



## Vaelea (3. November 2010)

immer das selbe...

tanks jammern über dds und umgekehrt und statt einfach mal das mäulchen zu halten oder ehrgeiziger die aggro zu halten (mit mehr knöpfchendrücken verbunden)

bzw die dds 2 sek zum antanken lassen statt den pyro draufzuklatschen, wird lieber der tank specc fallen gelassen um anderen tanks auf den sack zu gehen.

ich weiss noch in bc, da hab ich lieber ein paar sekunden gewartet als mit einem hit down zu gehen... Gott sei dank kommt genau das wieder und die dds müssen sich am riemen reißen,
sonst gibts nur reppkosten ohne ende :-) 

dd gejammer über tanks die keine aggro halten sollen, sollte man sowieso ignorieren, es IST schwerer geworden, aber möglich, selbst mit nem 18k schildschlag crit laufen die viecher sofort davon wenns der dd denn so will,

wen juckts...


meine nur, lass dich nich ärgern, sie lernen es demnächst auf die harte tour, in jeder ini...


----------



## Dønnerfaust (3. November 2010)

hallo alle

mein momentaner tankpartner der ist krieger der schaut auf dem addon omen wer nach ihm die meiste aggro hat und haut dem immer wachsamkeit drauf .

ein weiteres ist noch seine rota ordentlich zu machen dann hauts auch mit der aggro hin

wenn ein dd immer aggro zieht und auf sowas nicht achtet dann sag mal einem paladin wenn einer da ist ) er soll demjenigen mal hand des schutzes geben dann hat der dd mal ne kurze pause^^

mfg Dønnerfaust


----------



## WotanGOP (3. November 2010)

Dønnerfaust schrieb:


> wenn ein dd immer aggro zieht und auf sowas nicht achtet dann sag mal einem paladin wenn einer da ist ) er soll demjenigen mal hand des schutzes geben dann hat der dd mal ne kurze pause^^


Das hilft nicht bei Castern, nur bei Nahkämpfern.


----------



## megalus (3. November 2010)

Ist schon faszinierend, wie alle hier in ähnlichem Stil antworten:

- Spiel deinen Tank richtig
- Wenn er dir keinen Spaß macht mach was anderes
- Nutze die richtigen Addons
- Spotte halt, Wachsamkeit

und noch mehr solcher Informationen, die entweder davon zeugen, dass nicht richtig gelesen wird, oder nicht verstanden wird. Auch der Unterschied zwischen einem Kriegertank, einem DK Tank einem Druiden oder einem Pala wird nicht analysiert sondern einfach argumentiert man hätte solche Probleme nicht. 

Was anscheinend alle vergessen, ist, dass es - egal ob Raid oder Ini - ein TEAM sein muss was dort spielt. Bin ich in einem Raid oder einer Ini und sehe, dass der Tank probleme mit dem Aggro-Aufbau hat (egal warum) bleiben zwei Dinge a.) leaven (die Auswahl für Noobs) oder b.) meine Spielweise entsprechend professionel anpassen um den Raid / Gruppe erfolgreich durchzubringen. Aber scheinbar ist das zuviel verlangt. Die Irreführung für Jäger? Hm, Vanish? Verblassen? einfach mal 3-4 Sec. nicht casten und warten bis Omen wieder "Feuer frei" ausgibt? Doch mal wieder Eisfalle? Verbannen? Sheepen?

Tja, das verlangt DD´s halt auch mehr ab als einfach nur einen Crit nach dem anderen reinzuhauen - und ich stehe nicht mehr oben im Recount -ojeh jetzt denken alle bestimmt ich bin ein Noob... grauenvoll. Die Aufgabe eines DD´s ist nichtim Recount ganz oben zu stehen - unglaublich aber ih habe Gerüchte gehört, dass es Leute gibt, die trotz einer um 2k niedrigeren DPS im Recount weit oben waren - weil die Imba DD´s 12-15k mittlerweile im Raid fahren und 80% des Bosskampfes tot in der Ecke liegen.... kann passieren.... schade  

Es geht um koordiniertes ZUSAMMEN spielen. Jeder hat eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen, und es ist völlig sinnfrei zu behaupten "Ist nicht mein Problem" - denn es ist die Aufgabe eines jeden einzelnen die Ziele der Gruppe zu unterstützen: Gemeinsam den Raid oder die Ini zu schaffen - wer das als 80er nicht will, kann ja gern Kloster oder einen alten Raid alleine Farmen.


----------



## RedShirt (3. November 2010)

megalus schrieb:


> Tja, das verlangt DD´s halt auch mehr ab als einfach nur einen Crit nach dem anderen reinzuhauen - und ich stehe nicht mehr oben im Recount -ojeh jetzt denken alle bestimmt ich bin ein Noob... grauenvoll.



Warum geht Dein Rant jetzt gegen DDs? Crits sind tatsächlich kaum beeinflußbar....

Szenario: Der Tank hat einen sehr gemächlichen Aggroaufbau. Der DD hält sich zurück, dreht Däumchen, castet selten... keine Aggro, kein Dmg.
Dann kommt vom Raidleiter: "Mann was sind heute für Gurken dabei! Kein Damage!"
Und wir hätten einen Thread "DD ade"... mit Inhalt "Ich darf keinen Dmg machen"... Tja.



megalus schrieb:


> weil die Imba DD´s 12-15k mittlerweile im Raid fahren und 80% des Bosskampfes tot in der Ecke liegen.... kann passieren.... schade


Hu? Gestern genannte Schadenszahlen (non-ICC) im Raid 10er und keiner lag tot in der Ecke ... warum das denn? Ist da was kaputt jetzt?
5 Sekunden antanken/positionieren und gut. Ich muß mir überlegen wie ich die Aggro hole, aber offensichtlich hats ja geklappt.



megalus schrieb:


> Es geht um koordiniertes ZUSAMMEN spielen. Jeder hat eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen, und es ist völlig sinnfrei zu behaupten "Ist nicht mein Problem" - denn es ist die Aufgabe eines jeden einzelnen die Ziele der Gruppe zu unterstützen: Gemeinsam den Raid oder die Ini zu schaffen - wer das als 80er nicht will, kann ja gern Kloster oder einen alten Raid alleine Farmen.


Da geb ich Dir allerdings recht, da müssen DD+Tank+Raidleiter zusammenkommen und sagen: woran liegts? wer muss was tun? liegt der boss damit oder reichen die Fähigkeiten/das Gear bei einem der beiden nicht aus?


----------



## Potpotom (3. November 2010)

Ich bin als DD mit relativ agressiver Spielweise immer so bei 110-120% Aggro und wenn doch mal 2-3 harte Crits einschlagen ist der Tank eigentlich immer in der Lage schnell zu spotten. Ich mein, ist ja nun keine Überraschung für ihn - er sieht mich auf seinem Omen ja genauso wie ich ihn. Das ich, wenn ich dann mal hinausschiesse (lässt sich nicht immer vermeiden), kurz einen Damagestopp einlege versteht sich von selbst.

Ich würde es also nicht zwingend auf den DD schieben sondern den Fehler eher an den Tank weiterreichen - alle paar Sekunden einen Damagestopp einlegen ist nicht nur nervig sondern auch unnötig. Alle Tanks sollten in der Lage sein die Aggro zu behalten, dass ist zum einen ihr Auftrag und zum anderen absolut machbar. 

Ist man da noch nicht so weit weil wegen mir das Equip zu schlecht ist... dann hat man, meiner Meinung nach, in der Zitadelle nichts verloren und sollte sich noch etwas verbessern.

---

So, um nun aber auch noch etwas beruhigendes zu sagen - der Tank kann mich gerne anflüstern (muss ja nicht offiziell vor allen anderen sein) und mich bitten langsamer zu machen. Ich bin der letzte der da rumjammert oder jemanden auslacht oder solche Scherze - jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Ansonsten gehe ich einfach davon aus, dass alle ihren Auftrag erfüllen können.


----------



## RedShirt (3. November 2010)

Du kannst mittlerweile ICC mit 232er Gear locker clearen (theoretisch übrigens ist das sogar mit 0% Buff machbar inkl. LK, wenn alle spielen können).

Kommt ein 277er DD daher, hält ein 232er Tank das nicht so einfach.

Beispielhaft.

Ich bin immer gegen Pauschalisierungen "kann der Tank meinen Dmg nicht halten, hat er hier nix verloren".
Im 25er ICC gegen Feuermagier mit 22k DPS zu tanken, das macht Laune.

Daher, ohne beide konkret angesehen zu haben etc --> die Situation des TE schwer zu beurteilen.

Da er aber auf Crits rumreitet -> leicht disqualifiziert. 
Insgesamt eher unkoschere Art, das ganze darzulegen.

Wir hören ja auch nur eine Seite der Medaille.


----------



## Soulii (3. November 2010)

megalus schrieb:


> Ist schon faszinierend, wie alle hier in ähnlichem Stil antworten:
> 
> - Spiel deinen Tank richtig
> - Wenn er dir keinen Spaß macht mach was anderes
> ...



selten so einen bockmist gelesen...

nen tank der atm keine 15k dps gegentanken kann , hallo ?



> Jeder hat eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen



ebenso der tank , schafft er keinen 15k, ist er absolut unfähig


----------



## Vadesh (3. November 2010)

Wie schon öfters gesagt hat jeder seine Aufgaben. 

Heiler sollen heilen, DDs Schaden machen und Tanks tanken.

Und tanken heißt hier nicht, dass die Mobs "irgendwie" an ihm dranbleiben, sondern dass sie bei ihm bleiben UND die DDs entsprechend Schaden drauf machen können.

Wenn er das nicht schafft, dann macht er was falsch. Bei einem einem Unterschied von 50 Punkten im durchschnittlichen Itemlevel ist das zwar was anderes, aber wie oft gehen ein 232er Tank und ein 277er DD mit der selben Raidgruppe irgendwo hin, außer vielleicht in AK.


----------



## LubuLegend (3. November 2010)

lass mich raten: der TE hatte Wachsamkeit nicht auf den bösen, bösen DD, sondern entweder auf dem anderen Tank oder gar nicht?


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> selten so einen bockmist gelesen...
> 
> nen tank der atm keine 15k dps gegentanken kann , hallo ?
> 
> ebenso der tank , schafft er keinen 15k, ist er absolut unfähig



Ohne Worte. Equipunterschied ist dir ein Fremdwort, oder?


----------



## Potpotom (3. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ohne Worte. Equipunterschied ist dir ein Fremdwort, oder?


Ein Tank in BC-Equipment wird wohl nicht ICC tanken - alles höhere kann 15k halten.


----------



## Nerolon (3. November 2010)

bin zwar pala aber hab auch in rs keine probelme zu tanken gehabt und mit aggro auch nicht und das beii 18k dps dd´s, die konnten mit heldentum und allen schnickschnack pulllen ich hatte aggro und es wär auch ohne schurkenhandel und irreführung gegangen... vieleicht solltest du heiler spielen... nicht böse gemeint  ohne euch heiler wären tanks auch nutzlos  naja wobei der heiler im 25er bei prof fast eingepennt ist und meinte zieh mal dein schild aus... gesagt getan


----------



## Onenightman (3. November 2010)

Wofür sind Forums gut ? ganz einfach zu 50% werden die Leute im Forum fertig gemacht und 25% sind es selbst schuld Die 25% die es nicht Schuld sind hatten nur fragen und bekamen dumme antworten die 25% die es selbst schuld sind schrieben so einen Thread wie diesen hier wo gemeckert wird der Rest der 50% die nicht gemobt werden oder derartiges haben:

A. Glück das ihr Thread nicht gelesen/Beantwortet wurde?
B. Noch nie was im Forum geschrieben.
C. Tatsächlich einen Guten Thread geschrieben der Nützlich ist.
D. Sich genügend Multi Accounts erstellt um sich selbst zu loben und bewerten.

So ihr könnt mich nu zu flamen zu kaggen was auch immer ich wünsch euch viel vergnügen.

Mfg
Onenightman


----------



## Nerolon (3. November 2010)

uhh jetzt will ich aber nochmal angeben seit dem neuen patch max 15k dps und am ende des bossfights 10k dps als tank bei surfang 25er


----------



## Izara (3. November 2010)

megalus schrieb:


> Ist schon faszinierend, wie alle hier in ähnlichem Stil antworten:
> 
> - Spiel deinen Tank richtig
> - Wenn er dir keinen Spaß macht mach was anderes
> ...



besser kann man das nicht ausdrücken ^^ stimme dir fast in allem zu und habs schon tausendmal irgendwo in ähnlichen Threads geschrieben. Die meisten kapieren halt nicht, dass es da um eine Gruppe geht, die zusammen und nicht gegeneinander spielen soll. Und wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hab: wer das in meiner Gruppe auch nach mehrmaligem Abspotten nicht kapiert (kannst als DK halt nix anderes machen), dann hat derjenige halt Pech gehabt und muss mit seinen Reppkosten und Laufwegen vom Geistheiler in die Ini leben.. *schulternzuck* Es gibt Teamplayer und es gibt Lernresistenz. Da kannste nix machen ^^


----------



## Potpotom (3. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> besser kann man das nicht ausdrücken ^^ stimme dir fast in allem zu und habs schon tausendmal irgendwo in ähnlichen Threads geschrieben. Die meisten kapieren halt nicht, dass es da um eine Gruppe geht, die zusammen und nicht gegeneinander spielen soll. Und wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hab: wer das in meiner Gruppe auch nach mehrmaligem Abspotten nicht kapiert (kannst als DK halt nix anderes machen), dann hat derjenige halt Pech gehabt und muss mit seinen Reppkosten und Laufwegen vom Geistheiler in die Ini leben.. *schulternzuck* Es gibt Teamplayer und es gibt Lernresistenz. Da kannste nix machen ^^


Und was bist du als Tank dann? Teamplayer sicher nicht... aus reiner Faulheit gefährdest du den ganzen Raid.


----------



## megalus (3. November 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> selten so einen bockmist gelesen...
> 
> nen tank der atm keine 15k dps gegentanken kann , hallo ?
> 
> ...




Selten so einen so unqualifizierten Komentar gelesen... kannst du auch was konstruktives von dir geben, oder beschränkt sich dein Niveau auf "Bockmist"? Dann lass es einfach bleiben.


----------



## megalus (3. November 2010)

Onenightman schrieb:


> Wofür sind Forums gut ? ganz einfach zu 50% werden die Leute im Forum fertig gemacht und 25% sind es selbst schuld Die 25% die es nicht Schuld sind hatten nur fragen und bekamen dumme antworten die 25% die es selbst schuld sind schrieben so einen Thread wie diesen hier wo gemeckert wird der Rest der 50% die nicht gemobt werden oder derartiges haben:
> 
> A. Glück das ihr Thread nicht gelesen/Beantwortet wurde?
> B. Noch nie was im Forum geschrieben.
> ...



Eine der besten Antworten im ganzen Forum !!


----------



## megalus (3. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Und was bist du als Tank dann? Teamplayer sicher nicht... aus reiner Faulheit gefährdest du den ganzen Raid.



Ich bin jetzt ganz sicher - nach diesem Kommentar disqualifizierst du deine Meinung vollständig. Faulheit? Oh, man - spiel lieber Monopoly.


----------



## Potpotom (3. November 2010)

megalus schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt ganz sicher - nach diesem Kommentar disqualifizierst du deine Meinung vollständig. Faulheit? Oh, man - spiel lieber Monopoly.


Was ist es dann wenn keine Faulheit? 

Du lässt einen DD absichtlich sterben, weil er Aggro erzeugt die DU locker halten müsstest. Dein Geblubber bezüglich des Lerneffektes ist im wahrsten Sinne... Geblubber. Unfähigkeit oder eben Faulheit den Knopf fürs Spotten zu drücken... mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## kleinehex (3. November 2010)

also wie der te das beschrieben hat, gibts eigentlich nur 1 möglickeit der 1 tank war ne flasche, dh. der hatte sowenig aggro aufgebaut, das beim spott der nächste dd sofort drüber kam, oder es ging was schief mit irreführung/schurkenhandel!
die aggro beim krieger is singeltarget nach ca. 5 sec gar kein problem mehr, mittler weile fahre ich an den bossen so an die ca. 25 k bps, da kommt selten nen dd hin, die meisten probleme mit der aggro haben immo bei uns die eulen!
saurfang hm 25 verliert bei uns kein tank die aggro, das kann gar net sein!
die dds sollten sich einfach an die 5 sec halten, die man in etwa braucht um nen boss wirklich anzutanken, dann können sie im normalfall alles raushauen was sie haben!


----------



## Gnorfal (3. November 2010)

kleinehex schrieb:


> also wie der te das beschrieben hat, gibts eigentlich nur 1 möglickeit der 1 tank war ne flasche, dh. der hatte sowenig aggro aufgebaut, das beim spott der nächste dd sofort drüber kam, oder es ging was schief mit irreführung/schurkenhandel!
> die aggro beim krieger is singeltarget nach ca. 5 sec gar kein problem mehr, mittler weile fahre ich an den bossen so an die ca. 25 k bps, da kommt selten nen dd hin, die meisten probleme mit der aggro haben immo bei uns die eulen!
> saurfang hm 25 verliert bei uns kein tank die aggro, das kann gar net sein!
> *die dds sollten sich einfach an die 5 sec halten, die man in etwa braucht um nen boss wirklich anzutanken, dann können sie im normalfall alles raushauen was sie haben!*



Da steht die Lösung.


----------



## Eyatrian (3. November 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Da steht die Lösung.



Also ich brauch im Moment nur den ersten Schlag und danach klaut mir kein Tank/DD mehr die Aggro. Bei einem Boss wohlgemerkt!


----------



## megalus (3. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was ist es dann wenn keine Faulheit?
> 
> Du lässt einen DD absichtlich sterben, weil er Aggro erzeugt die DU locker halten müsstest. Dein Geblubber bezüglich des Lerneffektes ist im wahrsten Sinne... Geblubber. Unfähigkeit oder eben Faulheit den Knopf fürs Spotten zu drücken... mehr ist das nicht.




Also dann mal doch drauf eingehen: Wieviele DD´s haben wir denn so in einem Raid? Hm mal nachsehen, je nach Raidschwierigkeit / Boss / Eq Level/ Erfahrung sind es 2-3 Tanks (möglichst einer mit Dual-Spec) 2 Tankheiler, 2-4 Gruppenheiler. Gehen wir also mal davon aus, dass wir je nach dem zwischen 16-19 DD´s haben.

Jetzt ziehen 5 DD´s permanent Aggro - einmal geht Spott, dann iss Coldown, zweite mal ist vielleicht noch Einschreiten und Wachsamkeit auf dem Aggrokönig - dritte mal iss wipe, oder halt n ätzender Bosskampf weil die DD´s down gehen.

Bitte mal nachdenken was ich geschrieben habe!! Das ist TEAM PLAY -ALLE haben dazu etwas beizutragen. Sich als DD hinzustellen und den Tank der Faulheit bezichtigen ist schon dreist. Im Übrigen spiele ich im Main einen DD! Als Twink einen Tank - versucht doch mal die Aggro zu halten und die Bosse vernünftig zu tanken !! Gemeinsam Leute - gemeinsam.


----------



## Potpotom (3. November 2010)

Wenn du deine Aggro an 5 verschiedene DD verlierst machst doch aber du oder der halbe Raid irgendwas verkehrt, das ist eigentlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Von einem DD wird immer verlangt aufs Omen zu achten... das ist ja durchaus richtig und der Grossteil der DD die ich kenne machen das auch. Alle paar Sekunden die Rota zu stoppen geht eigentlich nicht, dann eher auf 10 Sekunden antanken einigen oder vllt. ein paar Tips einholen um die Spielweise zu verbessern.

Einfach den DD, der durchaus auch Fehler macht, sterben lassen ist meiner Meinung nach für das Team am schlechtesten. Du als Tank hast dann deine Ruhe, aber der eine Gummel-DD kann nachher der entscheidene Faktor über Sieg und Niederlage sein und steht hier auch noch als Depp da, obwohl er vielleicht nichts "falsches" gemacht hat. 

Klar... TEAMPLAY, das heisst aber auch - einem DD die Aggro abzuspotten die er möglicherweise durch einen Fehler erhalten hat.


----------



## Löwenfreund (4. November 2010)

Wenn schon dein Kollege anfängt, ist mir das noch unklarer. Normalerweise bist du bei Saurfang dann, wenn du übernehmen sollst, doch schon lange mit deinem anderen Tank weit weg in der Bedrohungsliste (30-50% vorsprung), wenn du die Zeit nutzt und nicht nur daneben stehst und wartest, bis du dran bist. Ich sehe da ein echtes Spiel Problem, als Tank auf Deiner Seite.Denn Spott setzt nicht unbedingt die gesamte Bedrohungsliste zurück.


----------



## Ranva (4. November 2010)

Hm also ich weis nicht, ...

ich hab als DDler mich mit dem "nerv" der Tanks auch umstellen müssen. Mittlerweile hab ich mir angewöhnt bei start des Kampfes erstmal langsam
bis 5 zu zählen und dann erst den Boss zu bearbeiten. Nur leider darf ich nach den ersten 7 gefühlten Angriffen meistens das erste mal DUCKEN benutzen.
Ducken is bei mir mittlerweile fast immer auf cd weil man sonst einfach zu hoch in der Aggro steigt. Wenn ich hier manche Antworten lese sollten 
sich viele DDs erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor sie was vom Stapel lassen. Cata werden halt nunmal die DD´s aussortiert die, die eben mit Omen
umgehen können und die es eben nicht können  * Raidsperre ftw*

Die meisten Probleme hab ich im mom mit DK´s wo das tanken ja laut Aussagen hier so einfach sein sollte *hust* und Kriegern, da darf ich teilweise
trotz ducken Schadens stopp machen ( nein das sollte keine Beleidigung sein, ist nur eine Feststellung meiner seits).


----------



## LongD (4. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Hier zeigt sich ja das ganze Spektrum der Community mal wieder von der besten Seite.
> ....................................



Da kann Man(n) WotanGOP mal wieder nur zustimmen!!!!

Sehr ausführlich und sachlich!!!

Spitze!!!

Ja ich bin TANK und ich tanke gerne.....meistens XD


----------



## RedShirt (4. November 2010)

Ranva schrieb:


> Die meisten Probleme hab ich im mom mit DK´s wo das tanken ja laut Aussagen hier so einfach sein sollte *hust* und Kriegern, da darf ich teilweise
> trotz ducken Schadens stopp machen ( nein das sollte keine Beleidigung sein, ist nur eine Feststellung meiner seits).



nach 4.0 muss man als Tank manches erst wieder neu lernen... Gear reforgen ist neu, Mastery ist neu, die Mechaniken wurden geändert...

Ich hab meinen DK auf Aggro first ausgelegt, dann auf Dodge/Parry, Sockelung ist "Sockelboni großteils einstreichen, sonst Stamina".
Nach 5 Sekunden (und hoffentlich Rune Strike Procs) kann man gegenhalten.

Also wenn Du auf Dauer Schadensstop machen musst, liegt ein Tankproblem vor, z.B. Equipunterschied oder eben falsche geforgt/falsche Rota, whatnot.
Muss man entsprechend analysieren. Wieviel TPS macht der Tank? Wieviel Du?

PS: Paladine können Dir auch ne Hand reichen, bei Burst-Aggro oftmals hilfreich, z.B. bei Heroism/Bloodlust o.ä.


----------

